# ***OFFICIAL*** Anderson Silva vs. Forrest Griffin Pre/Post Fight



## D.P.

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Anderson "The Spider" Silva facing Forrest Griffin in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

Either a slug fest or a 3 round kicking clinic.


----------



## Nefilim777

If Forrest avoids the clinch then hopefully he can take it.


----------



## tap nap or snap

forrest is a great fighter, anderson is an awesome one (even if he hasn't been finishing of late). it should make for a good fight, but i doubt forrest will win, i doubt he'll make it out of the 3rd round


----------



## 1badmofo

This should be a good fight for the casual fan. Forest will push the action on Anderson resulting in a good slugfest. If Anderson gets him in the clinch...its over. I don't think that Forest can stand with Anderson.


----------



## Satori

I think its a conflict--- who is gonna win it and who I want to win it are gonna be diferent, LOL :confused05:

One thing is for sure, Anderson is gonna have no choice but to engage, Forrest always comes to fight WIN or LOOSE--- reason why I think he is such a fan favorite.

O


----------



## Whitehorizon

tap nap or snap said:


> forrest is a great fighter, anderson is an awesome one (even if he hasn't been finishing of late). it should make for a good fight, but i doubt forrest will win, i doubt he'll make it out of the 3rd round


He has the belt. He doesnt have to end the fight. In my opinion. If the challenger isnt coming to get my belt why should I go all out? I would do just enough to win. Unless the opponent was pushing hard. I mean come on Thales? Can you blame Anderson for just kicking him and getting aggravated? It is better for the fan to slug it out, better for the fighter to be ahead and not caught.

He has proved he can end a fight. I know he still can. As I said no one really pushed him yet. Forrest will and I see this fight ending in the third round, Spider.


----------



## Couchwarrior

Damn, I just visited www.ufc.com and Rogan is kind of making a fool out of himself in the hype videos there, I mean he knows what's going on as well as anybody, but he gets paid to hype the fights, and it's just too obvious. 

Saying that Hendo is the only one to ever win a round against Anderson in the UFC (true so far) and that Forrest is bigger and stronger so he should be able to do that as well. :laugh: Yeah because Forrest is at least as good a wrestler as Hendo, right?

Also that nobody believed Forrest would beat Shogun, yet he submitted him. Again true, but I the only thing Forrest had over Shogun was conditioning, Shogun gassed and then Forrest could do whatever he wanted to him. I doubt Anderson will come to the fight out of shape.


----------



## osmium

Damn Hendo would beat Forrest's ass so badly but not as badly as Silva will this will end in brutal murder **** fashion of the Franklin/Silva 1 variety.


----------



## The Dark Knight

osmium said:


> Damn Hendo would beat Forrest's ass so badly but not as badly as Silva will this will end in brutal murder **** fashion of the Franklin/Silva 1 variety.


It won't be as easy to clinch Forrest as Forrefst is a solid 6,3 which makes him taller than Silva.

I honestly need Forrest to win this one. If he somehow beats Andy then Forrest deserves some sort of medel imo. Hope he wins. Too many of my favourite fighters have been broken this year


----------



## Sterl

As much as I respect Forrest and his excellent heart, heart has never shown to be effective against Anderson Silva. Franklin, Hendo, Leben all showed heart and all got destroyed. Yes I do know that Forrest is very tall and has good ju jitsu, that being said Silva has better ju jitsu and is far superior striking. I see the fight going late into the third round but eventually the knees are goona force a tko of griffin.


----------



## jack meoff

three round descision ....29-28 , 29-28 , 30-27 ....all to the winner , by u. descisionnnnnn ...anderson "the spider rrrr" silllvvaaa! but yes , i do believe forrest may actually take a round , possibly the first , being so long and having great legkicks ..and the fact that andy has shown to be somewhat a slow starter as of late .:thumb02:


----------



## kujo45

I honestly feel forrest can win this. So much that I'm betting a friend even money on him (dumb thing to do, regardless). Silva is a big middleweight, but forrest is huge for a LHW. I dont see the clinch being a factor, forrest is gonna be the stronger fighter here, by a good bit.


----------



## T.Bone

Silva UD.


----------



## Roflcopter

The difference in speed here is much too dramatic. Griffin is slow as molasses and plodding while Silva is lightning quick. Horrible matchup for Forrest, his worst yet. Kickboxing match here with Anderson dominating. Silva is one of the most elusive fighters around and with Forrests abysmal hand speed and kick speed he has no shot.


----------



## The505Butcher

i think that everyone is saying forrest is going to get knocked out too much. he as gone up against some really good strikers and beaten them. i think that he will be too strong for anderson to deal with. and if all else this would be the first real challenge for silva at 205. i think i am going with forrest split or forrest submission. i also think this train of thought comes from me just wanting silva to lose. i want Forrest to prove the spider is mortal to everyone.


----------



## mmawrestler

I have a feeling forrest will win, he seems to do that type of thing
(mark my words)


----------



## GMK13

i believe forrest has a reach advantage that can make this a slug fest that may give him the upper hand.


----------



## The505Butcher

no i think striking the only advantage forrest would have in the striking department is that he can take more damage than a drugged rhino. but if he uses his strength i can see him catching Anderson.


----------



## mmawrestler

The505Butcher said:


> no i think striking the only advantage forrest would have in the striking department is that he can take more damage than a drugged rhino. but if he uses his strength i can see him catching Anderson.


Forrest has the deffinate jujitsu advantage.


----------



## osmium

I like how all the Forrest groupies are claiming he is some super powerful monster that no one can overpower. They are basically the same size folks and Anderson made Rich Franklin look like a 5 year old in the clinch are you really claiming that Forrest is like 10 times stronger than Rich? If anything Anderson is stronger than Forrest he is near the same size when the fights at 205 and is all solid muscle unlike Forrest. What evidence do you even have that he would have a strength advantage he hasn't dominated anyone in an impressive fashion grappling at 205. I don't think getting his face destroyed by Jardine and Rashad qualifies him as having a great chin also Silva is a hell of a lot better striker than both of them.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Forrest's ground game has gotten supremely overrated within the last month.


----------



## The505Butcher

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Forrest's ground game has gotten supremely overrated within the last month.





osmium said:


> I like how all the Forrest groupies are claiming he is some super powerful monster that no one can overpower. They are basically the same size folks and Anderson made Rich Franklin look like a 5 year old in the clinch are you really claiming that Forrest is like 10 times stronger than Rich? If anything Anderson is stronger than Forrest he is near the same size when the fights at 205 and is all solid muscle unlike Forrest. What evidence do you even have that he would have a strength advantage he hasn't dominated anyone in an impressive fashion grappling at 205. I don't think getting his face destroyed by Jardine and Rashad qualifies him as having a great chin also Silva is a hell of a lot better striker than both of them.


Dude forrest is solid muscle? he walks around at like 245 and when he cuts the weight he is extremely strong. Anderson is a good striker but so was Rampage and Shogun. Silva has to work up to 205 and was not solid muscle last time he was at 205. rashad is a very good striker and so is jardine. and if you dont think he has a chin watch any of his fights with bonnar or the one with rampage. he can take a serious punch. though if he is smart, i agree he will look to take it to the ground.


----------



## osmium

The505Butcher said:


> Dude forrest is solid muscle? he walks around at like 245 and when he cuts the weight he is extremely strong. *Anderson is a good striker* but so was Rampage and Shogun. Silva has to work up to 205 and was not solid muscle last time he was at 205. rashad is a very good striker and so is jardine. and *if you dont think he has a chin watch any of his fights with bonnar* or the one with rampage. he can take a serious punch. though if he is smart, i agree he will look to take it to the ground.


Proof of tuffer delusion syndrome just a sequence of statements based completely in fantasy. Anderson has better BJJ than Forrest by the way and he will sub Forrest if he tries to keep the fight on the ground. Just because Joe Rogan says something doesn't make it true choking out a Shogun who is so gassed he can't even defend himself isn't proof of great BJJ.


----------



## The505Butcher

osmium said:


> Proof of tuffer delusion syndrome just a sequence of statements based completely in fantasy. Anderson has better BJJ than Forrest by the way and he will sub Forrest if he tries to keep the fight on the ground. Just because Joe Rogan says something doesn't make it true choking out a Shogun who is so gassed he can't even defend himself isn't proof of great BJJ.


have you looked at forrest's record? he has more wins by submision than anything else? he is a very big 205 pound guy and its hard to deal with people that big. look how long it took silva to submit lutter after he had the dang choke locked. Anderson also has lost more to submission than anything else. he tapped faster than it took to place the heel hook on him by chonan. Anderson has submitted 2 people and he all of a sudden is some god at BJJ? And Joe Rogan usually knows what he is talking about. though he says unbelievable too much.


----------



## georgie17891

I dont like forrest griffin but I think he CAN win the fight not saying he will but he CAN


----------



## osmium

The505Butcher said:


> have you looked at forrest's record? he has more wins by submision than anything else? he is a very big 205 pound guy and its hard to deal with people that big. look how long it took silva to submit lutter after he had the dang choke locked. Anderson also has lost more to submission than anything else. he tapped faster than it took to place the heel hook on him by chonan. Anderson has submitted 2 people and he all of a sudden is some god at BJJ? And Joe Rogan usually knows what he is talking about. though he says unbelievable too much.


Anderson's foot was broken going into the Chonan fight and that is the only reason he got subbed. The only other time he got submitted was 6 years ago. Pretty much every submission Forrest has is against a can he is 2-4 against good competition.\



georgie17891 said:


> I dont like forrest griffin but I think he CAN win the fight not saying he will but he CAN


That doesn't really mean anything my grandmother could beat Anderson Silva in a fight if he instantly Cote'd himself everyone has a chance.


----------



## Stapler

I don't think Anderson will submit Forrest. You can say Forrest has an overrated ground game, I won't argue with that. Although, he has never been submitted in his MMA career and I think Anderson has an overrated ground game himself. Forrest dominated Shogun on the ground. Sure, you can say Shogun was gassed, I'm not interested in excuses. He never had anything for Forrest on the ground. He also dominated Rampage on the ground. Mounted him for a whole round, a guy that is stronger than both Forrest and Anderson. I know Anderson has way better BJJ than Rampage, I'm not arguing with that. I'm just saying Rampage is a lot stronger than Anderson and Forrest had no problem with his strength on the ground. Off his back, he had a triangle which Rampage slammed his way out of. He is famous for that so you can't fault Forrest there. He fought a smarter fight than Arona at least and didn't let Rampage almost power bomb him through the octagon. He also completely neutralized his ground and pound. I think Forrest can more than hold his own against Silva who doesn't have this world class ground game himself. I'm not saying Forrest will triangle Anderson, I'm just showing examples of how Forrest has displayed his good ground game in the past.

I'm not saying Forrest will win on the ground either, although I am saying he can hold his own there and that would be the best game plan for him to try and turn it into a grappling match. That's his best chance because it is possible that he could win there. I think he has a better chance on the ground than he does standing, I'm sure you can agree with that.


----------



## The505Butcher

yeah i agree with that. i dont think anyone can train for the accuracy of anderson's strikes. and i hope that none of forrest's leg kicks get caught and countered like irvin's. i just think that people are giving this to silva because everyone thinks he is a god. and i want someone to prove he is not i guess. 

i like how osmium thinks that everyone forrest has fought so far is terrible. i guess he thinks he can beat everyone of the 16 people forrest has beaten. In the ufc he is 7 and 3. so that means he won more than half of his fights against top people. and he was a champion in his last fight. Chapions do not bacome so fighting weak opponents. i am saying forrest wins this fight. as long as he is smart and takes it to the ground.


----------



## The505Butcher

osmium said:


> That doesn't really mean anything my grandmother could beat Anderson Silva in a fight if he instantly Cote'd himself everyone has a chance.


no your grandmother could not beat anderson even if he had both of his arms removed and was drunk enough to kill someone with 300 pounds of fat.


----------



## NATAS

> Forrest has the deffinate jujitsu advantage.


are u on crack lol, Silva submitted lutter, a black belt, what has Forrest done? Even luter himself said he was out,he elbows just woke him up


----------



## The505Butcher

NATAS said:


> are u on crack lol, Silva submitted lutter, a black belt, what has Forrest done? Even luter himself said he was out,he elbows just woke him up


look at the record? two wins by submission to anderson, 7 to Forrest. forrest sinks the submission, fights over. except if you are rampage and can throw around a guy the size of forrest. anderson sinks the submission, takes him like 2 minutes to end the fight. Lutter had no energy to actually do anything, yet he still got the mount and almost won the fight, till anderson threw him off because Lutter (again) has no energy. We will see how Silva does against a bigger, stronger opponent with just as many submission wins.


----------



## NATAS

you have a good point, but im not convinced he will be able to use his ju jitsu in any substantial way. His biggest submission was Rua probably? who was utterly horrible in that fight and just gave it to him, who else like elvis sinosic? lol


----------



## The505Butcher

Yeah i can not tell if Rua was submitted because he gassed and you can say that was a good planning on forrests part or forrest just was given it. I just think that this is Anderson's second fight at 205 and it is a very big one and a former chamion. i dont think anyone but hendo can beat Silva at MW, but LHW is something we have to see.


----------



## NATAS

definitly a monstourous step up from James Irving to say the least lol. Its hard to invision what his game plan will be.

I think Forrest is going to go into this fight like he did with Tito, go in catiously and just hope for the best. See if he can endure some of Andersons punishment to give him the confidence to try and mount an offense.


----------



## osmium

Rampage's leg was damaged he let forrest lay ontop of him not doing damage for a round so he could recover. You are delusional Forrest didn't even earn his title shot the only 2 good people he beat were Shogun who clearly had terrible cardio which cost him the fight because of his knee injuries and Rampage which was a close decision. He submitted cans in the minor leagues that doesn't mean anything. You could line up a bunch of garbage bags for Kimbo slice to KO that doesn't make him a top level striker.


----------



## jcal

I think Anderson takes this via tko 2nd round, I dont see forrest having the tools to beat him


----------



## The505Butcher

osmium said:


> Rampage's leg was damaged he let forrest lay ontop of him not doing damage for a round so he could recover. You are delusional Forrest didn't even earn his title shot the only 2 good people he beat were Shogun who clearly had terrible cardio which cost him the fight because of his knee injuries and Rampage which was a close decision. He submitted cans in the minor leagues that doesn't mean anything. You could line up a bunch of garbage bags for Kimbo slice to KO that doesn't make him a top level striker.


Comparing a ufc champion with an MMA wannabe is like comparing a chihuahua to a Great Dane. he earned his way up there and has fought whoever gets placed in front of him. Submitting someone is a lot harder to do than you think there buddy. especially people who are trained to defend that. Forrest won the rampage and rua fights obviously it is a tool of his to be in better shape than his opponents. Rua was the top of the LHW devision and no body wanted to fight him when forrest took it and beat him. Title shot was earned. And rampage should have done something other than let his leg get kicked over and over again if that's your excuse.


----------



## The505Butcher

NATAS said:


> definitly a monstourous step up from James Irving to say the least lol. Its hard to invision what his game plan will be.
> 
> I think Forrest is going to go into this fight like he did with Tito, go in catiously and just hope for the best. See if he can endure some of Andersons punishment to give him the confidence to try and mount an offense.


Yeah i hope he is not too catious and then loses the decision. Still thinking forrest by submission in the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Stapler

osmium said:


> Rampage's leg was damaged he let forrest lay ontop of him not doing damage for a round so he could recover. You are delusional Forrest didn't even earn his title shot the only 2 good people he beat were Shogun who clearly had terrible cardio which cost him the fight because of his knee injuries and Rampage which was a close decision. He submitted cans in the minor leagues that doesn't mean anything. You could line up a bunch of garbage bags for Kimbo slice to KO that doesn't make him a top level striker.


What is it with you and excuses? You could think of an excuse for every person that loses if you got all the facts. A lot of fighters have one. Even when Shogun wasn't gassed, it didn't look like he had much for Forrest on the ground. Forrest had a hurt shoulder, there is an excuse right there for him. That's why I don't take excuses into consideration that often, a lot of fighters never come into a fight at 100% when you think about it.

Something tells me that Rampage letting Forrest MOUNT him is highly unlikely. He may have let him get the take down so he could let his leg heal, but to let someone mount you for that reason isn't very bright. Forrest just has good control from the top position. It's likely that his control allowed him to mount Rampage once taking him down, I doubt it was Rampages idea to get fully mounted. That was a 10-8 round for Forrest in my opinion. He managed to secure a very dominant position on the ground for a whole round and he may have not done much with the position, but to maintain it and control Rampage shows that his top game may be about controlling his opponent rather than him being aggressive with submission attempts and ground and pound. A lot of guys are about control and it can be effective. Especially if you have good submission defense like Forrest probably does considering he has never been submitted in his MMA career. If Silva is better on the ground, I don't think he will show it by submitting Forrest. He has very good BJJ, but I don't think it's on another level. The most I think he would do is neutralize Forrest, or scramble out and get to his feet. I find a submission off of his back in this fight to be unlikely. That's just my opinion.

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Sterl

Silva outclasses Forrest in everything skill wise, hes a better striker, better in the clinch, better on the ground, etc. Forrest has incredible hard though. That being said so did Rich Franklin, so did Dan Henderson, and so did Chris Leben. No matter how much heart you show against Silva, he always forces you to stop. I don't Forrst being able to get the fight on the ground, which means he has to stand with Anderson. If Silva locks in the clinch, the fights done.


----------



## The505Butcher

I agree he is a better striker. and he is very good in the clinch, but forrest has shown that he is very good at defending that. i do not think he has better ground though. Lutter was walking all over him on the ground when he looked like he had one foot in the grave. like really i thought he was going to throw up the entire fight. chris leben was retarded and threw his face into every single one of Silva's punches. there is a difference between heart and foolishness. franklin got worked twice and agree there. Hendo got caught. i feel if Forrests stands with him he loses, on the ground is another story.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Lutter wasn't walking all over him. Silva was outworking him from the bottom. The only time Lutter did anything was the mount and he didn't land a single damaging blow to Silva from there.

And again, why do people keep bringing up the Lutter fight? He's faced more accomplished ground fighters since then and not a single one of them have been able to pass his guard at any point in time. It's brought up before EVERY Silva fight...."in the Lutter fight bler bleh..." It hasen't once held any merit what so ever.

Henderson got caught...I don't think so. Silva had him on the ground beating the shit out of him for atleast 2 minutes. That isn't getting "caught."

No reason to believe Forrest has a better ground game. He's done nothing on the ground to get such praise. Yeah yeah, he controled Rampage, only he didn't control Rampage. And he hung with Shogun on the ground. Shogun also gassed midway through the first round.

You also forgot to mention the deadly switch Silva pulled on a 7 time king of pancrase and a better ground specialist then Travis Lutter.

Once Silva beats Griffin, Forrest's ground game will all of a sudden head back to mediocore where it was before this fight and only a few selective people will keep on saying he has an underrated ground game...then the thousands of people saying it now.

Silva is better then him everywhere...everywhere. The only portion of MMA that is argumental where Forrest is better at is strength and maybe conditioning and even that is pretty even in itself.


----------



## The505Butcher

Na i disagree on the conditioning. so far i have not seen silva really gassed. Hendo got caught by a knee and then got a crappy take down attempt reversed. Didnt hendo pass in the first? dont know need to watch the fight again. 

And the reason people talk about the lutter fight es because that is what most people seem to think Forrest will beat silva with. 

Forrest (again) has had more wins via submission than anything else, yet i guess that proves nothing about his ground game. He did control rampage, thats why he won.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Im rooting for Griffin, but I think Silva got this


----------



## jcal

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Lutter wasn't walking all over him. Silva was outworking him from the bottom. The only time Lutter did anything was the mount and he didn't land a single damaging blow to Silva from there.
> 
> And again, why do people keep bringing up the Lutter fight? He's faced more accomplished ground fighters since then and not a single one of them have been able to pass his guard at any point in time. It's brought up before EVERY Silva fight...."in the Lutter fight bler bleh..." It hasen't once held any merit what so ever.
> 
> Henderson got caught...I don't think so. Silva had him on the ground beating the shit out of him for atleast 2 minutes. That isn't getting "caught."
> 
> No reason to believe Forrest has a better ground game. He's done nothing on the ground to get such praise. Yeah yeah, he controled Rampage, only he didn't control Rampage. And he hung with Shogun on the ground. Shogun also gassed midway through the first round.
> 
> You also forgot to mention the deadly switch Silva pulled on a 7 time king of pancrase and a better ground specialist then Travis Lutter.
> 
> Once Silva beats Griffin, Forrest's ground game will all of a sudden head back to mediocore where it was before this fight and only a few selective people will keep on saying he has an underrated ground game...then the thousands of people saying it now.
> 
> Silva is better then him everywhere...everywhere. The only portion of MMA that is argumental where Forrest is better at is strength and maybe conditioning and even that is pretty even in itself.


I totally agree with you on everything, shite Hendo was supposed to kill silva on the ground and silvas ground defense held Dan in a position to do little more than pitty patty hammerfists, what im trying to say is Hendos GnP was weak and Silva made Dan look like a novice. Lutter! I almost think Silva wanted to be taken down the more I see that fight! anyway we all know how it ended. As much as I like Forrest, his ground game is not in Silvas league, nor is his striking. Its really not even debatable IMO


----------



## Stapler

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Lutter wasn't walking all over him. Silva was outworking him from the bottom. The only time Lutter did anything was the mount and he didn't land a single damaging blow to Silva from there.
> 
> And again, why do people keep bringing up the Lutter fight? He's faced more accomplished ground fighters since then and not a single one of them have been able to pass his guard at any point in time. It's brought up before EVERY Silva fight...."in the Lutter fight bler bleh..." It hasen't once held any merit what so ever.
> 
> Henderson got caught...I don't think so. Silva had him on the ground beating the shit out of him for atleast 2 minutes. That isn't getting "caught."
> 
> No reason to believe Forrest has a better ground game. He's done nothing on the ground to get such praise. Yeah yeah, he controled Rampage, only he didn't control Rampage. And he hung with Shogun on the ground. Shogun also gassed midway through the first round.
> 
> You also forgot to mention the deadly switch Silva pulled on a 7 time king of pancrase and a better ground specialist then Travis Lutter.
> 
> Once Silva beats Griffin, Forrest's ground game will all of a sudden head back to mediocore where it was before this fight and only a few selective people will keep on saying he has an underrated ground game...then the thousands of people saying it now.
> 
> Silva is better then him everywhere...everywhere. The only portion of MMA that is argumental where Forrest is better at is strength and maybe conditioning and even that is pretty even in itself.


I won't argue your point about Lutter, mostly because I don't like excuses for fighters when they lose.

I do argue your point about Rampage. You claim that Forrest did not control him. I've heard you mention this a few times in the past and it seems like you have forgotten about the second round when Forrest had Rampage completely mounted the whole time. That is control and there is no way you can get around it. You can say he never had Rampage in any danger when having the mount, but it is a possibility that he was more about control rather than being offensive and didn't want to risk giving up such a dominant position. I know people said Rampage let him get to that spot so his leg could heal, but that is very unlikely. Maybe he let Forrest take him down so his leg could heal, that is possible, although I really doubt he would let someone mount him and get him in such a dangerous position just so his leg could heal. That's the worst excuse I've ever heard. I think it was his good control that allowed him to advance to mount in that fight. So really, I'm not arguing a lot with your post. I just didn't like how you claimed Forrest did not control Rampage in that fight when he had him in such a dangerous position and maintained it for a whole round. That showed good control and I think Forrest does have a solid ground game. He also completely neutralized Rampage when on his back and even had a good submission attempt which Rampage had to power himself out of with a slam. Rampage had nothing for him on the ground. Neither did Shogun for that matter because even when he wasn't gassed, he didn't look impressive at all on the ground against Forrest in my opinion.

Like I said before, I'm not saying Forrest has a better ground game than Silva. I just think if Silva has a better ground game, he will either neutralize Forrest and hold him in guard, or scramble and get to his feet where he will have a huge advantage. I don't think he will sweep and finish him, or submit him off of his back. If Silva wins, I could see it going the way I just explained.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

Forrest got KO'd by Jardine/Evans.

Nuff said.


----------



## The505Butcher

Jardine who beat Chuck and Evans who knocked out chuck. funny how both of the fighters are coming out of Greg Jackson'scamp. they train in the same striking. Rashad and Jardine are fairly good strikers. and if that is all that needs to be said about a fight then silva got submited by Chonan/Takase. 

Nuff said.


----------



## kay_o_ken

i would loooooovve to see forrest pull off a win in this fight, that being said i just cant see it happening


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

The505Butcher said:


> Jardine who beat Chuck and Evans who knocked out chuck. funny how both of the fighters are coming out of Greg Jackson'scamp. they train in the same striking. Rashad and Jardine are fairly good strikers. and if that is all that needs to be said about a fight then silva got submited by Chonan/Takase.
> 
> Nuff said.


Out of curiosity, how do Forrest's nuts taste like?


----------



## Stapler

If you're going to resort to insults, don't bother debating. This isn't sherdog.

For the record, MMA math never works. Forrest beat Rampage who beat Jardine who beat Forrest. Close fight or not, Forrest controlled Rampage pretty well on the ground mounting him with ease and neutralized him off his back with even a submission attempt which Rampage had the strength to slam his way out of, and it was close striking. Jardine vs. Rampage on the other hand, Rampage outstruck Jardine overall and won the fight. So there you go, don't use MMA math.


----------



## The Poison

I have no idea who's gonna win this. IMO, it can go either way.

Silva knows he can't take Forrest lightly. Silva is also one of the best stratagests. In MMA. So Silva could just wait for Forrest to make a mistake, or have a pattern of some sort.

Forrest knows that it's gonna be a tuff fight either way. If it either is gonna be standing up or on the ground. It would be better for Forrest if the fight was standing up. I think Silva is better on the ground. Forrest is also gonna have to make sure he doesn't follow any patterns because Silva will realize and make Forrest pay for that.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

Nick_V03 said:


> If you're gonna resort to insults, don't bother debating. This isn't sherdog.
> 
> For the record, MMA math never works. Forrest beat Rampage who beat Jardine who beat Forrest. Close fight or not, Forrest controlled Rampage pretty well on the ground mounting him with ease and neutralizing him off his back with even a submission attempt which Rampage had the strength to slam his way out of, and it was close striking. Jardine vs. Rampage on the other hand, Rampage outstruck Jardine overall and won the fight. So there you go, don't use MMA math.


Rampage didn't do anything to defend Forrest's kicks and is extremely 1 dimensional (he isn't has mobile as Anderson) + Forrest will have to worry about Anderson's leg kicks, high kicks, flying knees, straight punches, etc, etc, and more etc. Do you really think Forrest can control Anderson for 15 minutes on the ground? The fight starts standing each time and that gives Anderson a chance each time to knock his jaw off to the tenth row. Forrest will take him down ONCE but he won't get past Anderson's body triangle.

Anderson's chin > Forrest's chin.


----------



## Stapler

I'm not comparing, if anything I like that break down better than the last. "Forrest lost to Jardine and Evans, nuff said." I'm explaining that those fights mean nothing here because they are different fighters than Silva. Jardine vs. Forrest was in 2006, which was a close fight standing with a slight edge going to Forrest up until he got caught. Either way, they both have improved a lot since then. Rashad vs. Forrest was going Forrests way easily up until a kick of his got caught. I know Forrest vs. Silva will be a completely different fight, but that's why I don't think you should compare the three.

I'm not arguing with your post here, I think that is a possible scenario. I don't think Silva will sweep or submit Forrest, but I do think it is possible that he could hold him in guard until it is stood up, or scramble out onto his feet. Forrest being able to take Silva down and hold him there consistently and win a decision is a hard task. Every time the fight is standing, Silva has a strong advantage and has the ability to end the fight very easily while Forrest can probably only hope to control Silva for 15 minutes.


----------



## The505Butcher

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Out of curiosity, how do Forrest's nuts taste like?


You know everyone goes to that all the time. learn other insults besides testicle touching. Really? It is all just my opinion and i am not all over you and "nut tasting" of Silva. 

Grow up.

And that was actually insulting forrest because I said he had weaknesses. Think before you say random things.


----------



## Sterl

Enough with your formulas and other math what not, bottom line is Forrest cant stand with Silva, and if he trys to shoot in hes risking getiing sprawled on and when standing up getting trapped in Silva's clinch. He doesnt match up at all.


----------



## The505Butcher

Sterl said:


> Enough with your formulas and other math what not, bottom line is Forrest cant stand with Silva, and if he trys to shoot in hes risking getiing sprawled on and when standing up getting trapped in Silva's clinch. He doesnt match up at all.


If he did not match up at all then he would not be fighting him then would he? Obviously the UFC thinks they match up.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

Either way it should be a great fight


----------



## The505Butcher

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Either way it should be a great fight


Yeah i am excited to see it. If Silva wins it could mean he proves he is the PfP king IMO, if Forrest wins he beats down one of the greatest fighters out there. I like this fight better than Penn/Florian.


----------



## SonofJor-El

I almost picked Forrest. I was 50/50. I think Lutter showed that someone who can get Anderson down and hold him down has a decent chance. Then I remembered how that fight ended... then I remembered how the Hendo/Silva fight ended... Anderson Silva by UD. I don't think Forrest will trade enough on the feet to get KO'd but I think Forrest will look to take this fight to the ground and will eat a lot damage on the way there.


----------



## godson

I believe Anderson Silva will win probably by UD.. I doubt he would knock Forrest Griffin out.. I saw that fight that he had with Stephen Bonnard wow he's a tough dude..


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

The505Butcher said:


> You know everyone goes to that all the time. learn other insults besides testicle touching. Really? It is all just my opinion and i am not all over you and "nut tasting" of Silva.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> And that was actually insulting forrest because I said he had weaknesses. Think before you say random things.


That's the only insult I could think of at that moment because I thought you had Forrest's balls in your mouth and mistook your post (I didn't see the weakness part lol).

Sorry.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

godson said:


> I believe Anderson Silva will win probably by UD.. I doubt he would knock Forrest Griffin out.. I saw that fight that he had with Stephen Bonnard wow he's a tough dude..


Jardine/Horn KO'd him so Silva certainly can if he tried.


----------



## entersandman101

no anderson will be ready but forrest hasnt fought since losing to rashad i think he has something to prove to himself it should be a great fight but forrest is gonna upset a lot of people


----------



## Hawk

I say forrest!


----------



## prodigy_guy

mmawrestler said:


> Forrest has the deffinate jujitsu advantage.


I don't agree with that at all. Silva's no slouch on the ground, he just prefers not to be on the ground. Forrest should have a size advantage which will help him if it goes to the ground, but Silva has two solid submissions in the UFC.

I don't think it gets to the ground anyways. Forrest can take a beating but doesn't have a very good chin - if he pushes the pace and tries to exchange he's gonna get knocked out.


----------



## prodigy_guy

The505Butcher said:


> Dude forrest is solid muscle? he walks around at like 245 and when he cuts the weight he is extremely strong. Anderson is a good striker but so was Rampage and Shogun. Silva has to work up to 205 and was not solid muscle last time he was at 205. rashad is a very good striker and so is jardine. and if you dont think he has a chin watch any of his fights with bonnar or the one with rampage. he can take a serious punch. though if he is smart, i agree he will look to take it to the ground.


Silva does NOT have to work up to 205, just doesn't have to cut as much...


----------



## The505Butcher

He has to work up compared to normal. I know how it works man. It is working up though i say because his most dominant weight is 185. and he does not make near the weight cut that forrest does. so forrest will be stronger.

And if you talk about who has the more submissions. Silva has 2. Forrest has 7.


----------



## jongurley

At the weighins,, Forrest was pumped up, but it looked like a "nervous" type pumped up , if that makes any since,,, and Silva looked calm worry free, I think Silva knows he is a better fighter and that is his mindset, and he always has confidence,, Silva by TKO


----------



## No_Mercy

Funny how Griffin tried keeping his smile while his jaws were clinched...haha. This should be fun! Forrest isn't scared and will battle. But that's when "The Spider" is the most potent. You got one fighter who's gonna fight dirty and another who fights with pure finesse. 

A. Silva TKO by second round.


----------



## jongurley

No_Mercy said:


> Funny how Griffin tried keeping his smile while his jaws were clinched...haha. This should be fun! Forrest isn't scared and will battle. But that's when "The Spider" is the most potent. You got one fighter who's gonna fight dirty and another who fights with pure finesse.
> 
> A. Silva TKO by second round.


And that is the problem,,,, Forrest is proud of and known for his "slugging mindset" ,, if he trys to slug with Silva(like Chris Leben did), Forrest will be in lala land ordering hotdogs with cotton candy in 2 minutes,,


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

i think forrest will win most likely by decision if he beats silvas stand-up. forrest's size and weight could make a huge difference in silva's clinch and transitions (if they hit the ground)


----------



## SSD

I see Silva by Unanimous decision by just out striking and eluding Forrest. However, Forrest will just be too tough for Silva to finish. For Forrest to win, he has to go balls-out and turn this into a dirty boxing match to get a TKO or KO. Silva is just too quick and elusive for Forrest to catch and match him punch-for-punch for three rounds.


----------



## The505Butcher

jongurley said:


> And that is the problem,,,, Forrest is proud of and known for his "slugging mindset" ,, if he trys to slug with Silva(like Chris Leben did), Forrest will be in lala land ordering hotdogs with cotton candy in 2 minutes,,


Slightly big difference between Forrest and Leben. Leben walks into punches with his hands two feet away from his face and leaves a target on his head the size of a watermelon and does not have any head movement. Forrest in his brawling mode still moves and tries to protect himself. If he did anything like Leben, Rampage would have removed his head with a right hook.


----------



## jongurley

The505Butcher said:


> Slightly big difference between Forrest and Leben. Leben walks into punches with his hands two feet away from his face and leaves a target on his head the size of a watermelon and does not have any head movement. Forrest in his brawling mode still moves and tries to protect himself. If he did anything like Leben, Rampage would have removed his head with a right hook.


You mean remove it like Keith Jardine did,, :thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy

Looks like one of the pros has the same predictions as mine.

Bill Mesi: I always try and come up with something clever to say in these predictions, but with this fight, I don’t understand how Forrest wins this. His strategy is that of a young Russian bear Taktarov -- beat on me until you get tired. And with Anderson, he inflicts the maximum amounts of damage with the least amounts of strikes. Anderson -- early second-round TKO.


----------



## limba

forrest's gonna take it to the ground and try to ground and pound silva.
that's how i see it.
but, just because forrest is a bit crazy, i think he will also try to test his striking with silva, wich isn't such a good ideea.
PS: watch out for forrest's leg kicks. though he has to avoid leg kicks like irwin's 
forrest by decision


----------



## Stapler

jongurley said:


> You mean remove it like Keith Jardine did,, :thumbsup:


Like Jardine did, except that was in late 2006. Forrest is a different kind of fighter now and I'm pretty sure that this fight won't go like Anderson Silva vs. Chris Leben. That's just my opinion.


----------



## T.Bone

Come on Silva.


----------



## The505Butcher

Nick_V03 said:


> Like Jardine did, except that was in late 2006. Forrest is a different kind of fighter now and I'm pretty sure that this fight won't go like Anderson Silva vs. Chris Leben. That's just my opinion.


Said it before i could.


----------



## Rygu

Forrest is a pretty smart dude, he knows what he's up against and i doubt he'll have the slugfest mentality at all. 

Alas, Silva at 205 is a beast waiting to be unleashed imo. He isn't cutting near the weight he usually does, and assuming he comes into the fight at 210-215 that's some serious power he possesses at that weight so Forrest will be in a world of hurt if he plans on standing. 

Forrest will want to take this to the ground...I'm not saying he'll be successful but that's his best chance to win. 

The so-called reach advantage Forrest has been overhyped to me, Silva is long and lanky so i don't see reach being much of a factor.


----------



## Stapler

I picked Griffin on MMA playground so we will see what happens. I think he has a chance and it is worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Toxic

Forrest will take this fight, he will use his length to avoid Anderson's power and then use his size and strength advantage to take Anderson down where Forrest's extremely underrated top game will be the difference maker.


----------



## Joabbuac

I know Forrest has pulled off some massive upsets...But this is a step too far for him. Silva will dominate


----------



## Toxic

I think Forrest who was lucky if he was a top 20 LHW at the time upsetting Shogun who was #1 and one of the top P4P in the world was a much bigger upset than it would for Forrest circa 2009 he former LHW champ to upset Silva.


----------



## Joabbuac

Toxic said:


> I think Forrest who was lucky if he was a top 20 LHW at the time upsetting Shogun who was #1 and one of the top P4P in the world was a much bigger upset than it would for Forrest circa 2009 he former LHW champ to upset Silva.


I wasnt talking about where they were at the times, I think Forrest is tailor made for Silva. Silva is better than the Rua forrest faced that was not the Shogun we saw in pride lol


----------



## albsd23

*If Anderson Silva Wins tonight, will his critics finally shut up!*

Ok im not the biggiest anderson silva fan but im a MMA and its sad to see the heat this man has been taking as of late. I mean you can't really blame him for his couple of fights when you watch them there really not that bad I think most ppl are just use to his spoild finishes, in reality you should be mad at joe silva for giving him sloppy opponents since the dan hendo fight! I mean to be pound for pound he looks better than fedor!:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic

Speaking as his biggest Critic absolutely not, Anderson is extremely overrated.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Well, he won his last two fights, and caught some criticism for it. So its not the result that matters, its the performance. As is always paramount in the UFC


----------



## HexRei

to answer the thread title, no, they probably will not.


----------



## truebluefan

Been looking forwars to this one.


----------



## Toxic

Me to, I want to see Forrest bully Silva around a bit.


----------



## Bonnar426

C'mon Forrest!


----------



## zambo93

Lets Go Anderson!!


----------



## Sterl

Forrest doesn't look ready to me. Anderson's got it.


----------



## NGen2010

that's what critics do - so why would they shut up? Great thread! :sarcastic12:


----------



## coldcall420

Come on Forrest.....:thumbsup:


----------



## godson

Lets Go Silva!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

War Griffin!


----------



## Bonnar426

Philly has no love for Anderson thats for sure!


----------



## coldcall420

Wow.........enough said.....why does Forrest run away like that???


----------



## HexRei

Omg Omg Omg Yes! Screw The Haters!


----------



## palmerboy

so much for that


----------



## k3232x

oh ****


----------



## Guymay

amaze me every time


----------



## jcal

That was easy!


----------



## pt447

That was Silva's best fight. He freaking toyed with Forest the entire time. And why did Forest run out of the arena???

That was one of the best fights i've ever seen!!!:thumb02:


----------



## palmerboy

Questions answered for me anyway


----------



## jongurley

Holy SHIT<, that was awesome,, he is un human,,,


----------



## Sterl

Like I said, any one who gave Forrest a chance is an idiot, Anderson rapes.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Silva is a freaking monster!


----------



## godson

holy ****..


----------



## hvendlor

OMG, did Forrest even turn up today?

Either he was drunk before the fight or Silva is soooooooooo good that he just made him look like a total newb,.


----------



## k3232x

That just ruined my night.


----------



## Toxic

Well, I'll take a heaping platefull of crow over here but anybody mind if I use some ketchup?


----------



## ESPADA9

That was quick.

Pretty loud to..............I'm refering to the message to the LHW division.raise01:


----------



## johnnyblaze1009

dat was the funniest knockout I ever seen LMAO


----------



## Fieos

Wow. Anderson Silva is just unrivaled... I lost all my points tonight but that's ok.. I know 'awesome' is an overused word but I am in awe of Anderson.


----------



## zambo93

Anderson Ole!!!!


----------



## chilo

Toxic said:


> Speaking as his biggest Critic absolutely not, Anderson is extremely overrated.


rofl, i think you should.


----------



## pt447

hvendlor said:


> OMG, did Forrest even turn up today?
> 
> Either he was drunk before the fight or Silva is soooooooooo good that he just made him look like a total newb,.


I believe Silva is that good, yes...


----------



## Bonnar426

Damn, my boy got schooled!


----------



## coldcall420

Bring on Lyoto.....he wont get sucked into Silva's game.....


----------



## Hendo

So ? technical striker plz next time


----------



## LjStronge

Shit man, I need to respect Silva more, I thought Forest had more of a chance than that, I suck, Silva's the daddy

RESPECT!


----------



## HexRei

pt447 said:


> That was Silva's best fight. He freaking toyed with Forest the entire time. And why did Forest run out of the arena???
> 
> That was one of the best fights i've ever seen!!!:thumb02:


he's an emotional guy. probably didn't want to cry on camera again. imagine spending months training for what might be the most important fight of your life (he never fought a P4P contender before really) and then failing this badly.


----------



## Simmi

Crazy KO. Hands completely down, amazing head movement then a jab KO.


----------



## thuggedout

man so much for forrest not being broken


he had his hand up like "please no more"


----------



## HexRei

Hendo said:


> So ? technical striker plz next time


you're right, beating a recent LHW titleholder means nothing. anderson is definitely a terrible fighter.


----------



## Toxic

I think I died a little inside watching that


----------



## sicc

Toxic said:


> Speaking as his biggest Critic absolutely not, Anderson is extremely overrated.


He did what Jackson couldn't do it 1/5th the time...


----------



## truebluefan

Silva is a beast


----------



## D.P.

Where are the doubters. Where are the post-UFC 97 doubters at?

Silva #1 p4p.


----------



## deanmzi

he just KTFO Forrest while his hands were down and he was walking backwards - Jesus Christ


----------



## Lochtsa

what a bummer


----------



## GKY

I can't believe it. I was sure Forrest was going to win. But wow, he just got Kimbo'ed.


----------



## Sterl

Forrest got schooled, and than he gave up, I laugh at everyone who said Forrest would never give up, well he did, by a walking away jab. You pretty much have to question Forrest's heart.


----------



## rabakill

well it's official, Anderson is the best p4p in the world. That was absolutely ridiculous. You could tell from the start, forrest looks stiff and slow while Anderson looks agile and quick. The best striker in mma, hands down.


----------



## Blitzz

Yet I still see Rampage tko'ing Silva if the match up ever happens.


----------



## michelangelo

I don't know how many times I have to tell you people: Forrest has no punching power. Anderson had no respect for his striking. Why should he? 

Nonetheless, I predict that even if Dana pitted Forrest against Godzilla, or Forrest in a three way dance vs. Godzilla and Mecha-Godzilla, this forum's huggers will continue to lay serious money on Forrest. 

It's really amazing.


----------



## N1™

that was the best performance ive ever seen in a fight, and ive seen ALOT . wow just wow


----------



## Bonnar426

Toxic said:


> I think I died a little inside watching that


I feel for you! First my boy Stephan gets beat by an over the hill Mark Coleman and now this happens! I didn't cry this much since Old Yeller got shot!


----------



## coldcall420

Well after what we just witnessed I cant see anyone talking shit anymore about Anderson......


----------



## godson

This has to be one of the best performances from Anderson Silva.. Wow.. Silva FTW


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Silva has unbelievable reflexes and reaction speed. He really is a real life Neo (Matrix)

Feel sorry for Forrest, but all credit to him, he was hurt and he got up and kept moving forward. No respect lost for Forrest at all, and a little added respect for Silva.

Whats next for Silva? :confused02:


----------



## D.P.

Sorry, I'm to excited. My man Silva just made me not even care about BJ Penn's fight.


----------



## michelangelo

*Lyoto.*



The Lone Wolf said:


> Silva has unbelievable reflexes and reaction speed. He really is a real life Neo (Matrix)
> 
> Feel sorry for Forrest, but all credit to him, he was hurt and he got up and kept moving forward. No respect lost for Forrest at all, and a little added respect for Silva.
> 
> *Whats next for Silva?* :confused02:


----------



## aerius

Well, it's good to see Anderson getting back to what he does best. I definitely want to see him keep fighting this way.


----------



## chilo

coldcall420 said:


> Well after what we just witnessed I cant see anyone talking shit anymore about Anderson......


i EL oh EL'd during that fight.


----------



## rabakill

The Lone Wolf said:


> Silva has unbelievable reflexes and reaction speed. He really is a real life Neo (Matrix)
> 
> Feel sorry for Forrest, but all credit to him, he was hurt and he got up and kept moving forward. No respect lost for Forrest at all, and a little added respect for Silva.
> 
> Whats next for Silva? :confused02:


I don't know, he won't fight Machida and no one else will even have a chance at 205. Maybe a lucky punch by Rampage or Evans, but that's it.


----------



## bmo37

I thought Forrest would have brought more to the fight he seems really off right from the start. And the end of the fight looked almost like a flop, I know he took some damage prior but seemed to shrug it off and regain his composure. Anyone else think Forrest took a dive? That was the wierdest ending to a fight I've seen other than double tko.


----------



## D.P.

aerius said:


> Well, it's good to see Anderson getting back to what he does best. I definitely want to see him keep fighting this way.


He never left.


----------



## ClusteR

Feel bad for Forrest, Anderson is in a league of his own. I do hope one day someone will manage to KO Anderson while he is doing his hands down head shuffle though, that would make my day.


----------



## Joabbuac

That was amazing....Ive never stopped being a huge Silva fan (I hear he just gain 1k of fans in just under 3 mins good that) I cant think of a more dominant win over a prime former champion.


----------



## coldcall420

I cant believe I bet on Forrest......wow and he just runs away....I dont like that....stand there like a man and answer Rogans quetions......


----------



## deanmzi

okay now I want to see Silva v Roy Jones


----------



## evilstevie

run Forrest run.

Wow, that was bad.

I'd still take Forrest by rear naked choke over Godzilla, were that match to actually take place.


----------



## NATAS

Anderson just owned all you ******* nay sayers, so STFU he demolished Forrest. that shit wasnt even worth my money but i gladly pay


----------



## The Lone Wolf

bmo37 said:


> I thought Forrest would have brought more to the fight he seems really off right from the start. And the end of the fight looked almost like a flop, I know he took some damage prior but seemed to shrug it off and regain his composure. Anyone else think Forrest took a dive? That was the wierdest ending to a fight I've seen other than double tko.


Its been said many times before, Silva makes good fighters look bad.

And i would love to see Machida vs Silva. That is one fight i REALLY would not like to call.


----------



## deanmzi

bmo37 said:


> I thought Forrest would have brought more to the fight he seems really off right from the start. And the end of the fight looked almost like a flop, I know he took some damage prior but seemed to shrug it off and regain his composure. Anyone else think Forrest took a dive? That was the wierdest ending to a fight I've seen other than double tko.


Yes James Irvin, Chris Leben, Dan Henderson, and Rich Franklin all think Forrest took a dive


----------



## Roflcopter

Too bad Anderson and Machida are best friends. I think Machida is better technically, but I think Anderson has superior speed and reflexes.

Man what a matchup!


----------



## Sterl

I don't understand why people keep saying Machida, there friends and training partners, there not goona fight. The only chance anyone else has is Rashad (in LHW division) because Rashad may be able to take him down.


----------



## jongurley

evilstevie said:


> run Forrest run.
> 
> Wow, that was bad.
> 
> I'd still take Forrest by rear naked choke over Godzilla, were that match to actually take place.



And i would still take Silva ,,, knocking Godzilla the fuc out,,


----------



## Toxic

I cant wait for Cote to come back so Silva has to fight somebody he cant knock out.


----------



## albsd23

man you got to love this guy anyone who can make Rich fraklin, Dan denderson, now Forrest griffin look bad i don't know who can beat this guy not even gsp if your serious. I wanna see Lyoto "Machida vs Anderson Silva" Brazilian vs Brazilian UFC 1??....


----------



## SSD

I know now that I want to see Anderson Silva vs. Lyoto Machida more than anything now, even more than GSP vs. Silva or Fedor vs. Lesnar. I know Silva/Machida probably won't happen but you never know, it could be something special done for Silva's last match on his contract before he heads off. Its not like these fights are personal.


----------



## jongurley

Toxic said:


> I cant wait for Cote to come back so Silva has to fight somebody he cant knock out.


Are you really that damn stupid:sarcastic12:


----------



## bmo37

The Lone Wolf said:


> Its been said many times before, Silva makes good fighters look bad.
> 
> And i would love to see Machida vs Silva. That is one fight i REALLY would not like to call.


Oh no doubt silva is another level above anyone that UFC has imo. I know its hard to judge other fighters when he disposes of them but that walking away jab ko and Forrest running out of the ring was odd.


----------



## footodors

Anderson has no one left. He must fight heavyweights


----------



## Sterl

Anyone who bashes Silva anymore after that fight is just jealous that their main man Forrest was outclassed, as all us Silva fans were saying all along would happen.


----------



## Roflcopter

Toxic said:


> I cant wait for Cote to come back so Silva has to fight somebody he cant knock out.


Why would I want to watch a 50-45 decision bore fest?

Cote only doesn't get knocked out because he throws like 6 strikes per round in the Silva fight and keeps a ridiculous tight guard.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> I cant wait for Cote to come back so Silva has to fight somebody he cant knock out.


 
War Cote'.....


Bring on this guy:


----------



## Toxic

jongurley said:


> Are you really that damn stupid:sarcastic12:


Excuse me? I saw Anderson try throwing a vicious knee at Cote that didn't phase him, I saw McFedries throw his worst at Cote and they didn't land, Cote's striking is also highly overated as he has nasty power and lands considerably more punches than the average. Cote is a real threat for Anderson.


----------



## Roflcopter

And it wasn't a jab ko, it was a straight that landed flush. And it wasn't like the punch KO'd him. I think Griffin just said no mas.


----------



## turbohall

footodors said:


> Anderson has no one left. He must fight heavyweights


Put him in with Fedor or GSP to see who really is the #1 Pound for Pound fighter. But since Fedor didnt sign with UFC put in with Brock or Mir.


----------



## footodors

bring on the heavyweights!


----------



## Toxic

Roflcopter said:


> Why would I want to watch a 50-45 decision bore fest?
> 
> Cote only doesn't get knocked out because he throws like 6 strikes per round in the Silva fight and keeps a ridiculous tight guard.


Cote threw just as much as Silva did, how can you worship Anderson and shit talk Cote for doing the same thing?


----------



## BiG_MiKE

umm.. i dont know that just didnt even look like the same forest everyone knows.. hes eaten bigger harder shots than that before.. that to me almost looked like a dive, i hope it wasnt but idk.. does anyone feel the same way i do???


----------



## Roflcopter

Toxic said:


> Excuse me? I saw Anderson try throwing a vicious knee at Cote that didn't phase him, I saw McFedries throw his worst at Cote and they didn't land, Cote's striking is also highly overated as he has nasty power and lands considerably more punches than the average. Cote is a real threat for Anderson.


So apparently 30-27 and landing probably 7 times in a fight is considered a threat?

Interesting....


----------



## rabakill

Toxic said:


> Excuse me? I saw Anderson try throwing a vicious knee at Cote that didn't phase him, I saw McFedries throw his worst at Cote and they didn't land, Cote's striking is also highly overated as he has nasty power and lands considerably more punches than the average. Cote is a real threat for Anderson.


I've been thinking that for some time. As far as I'm concerned he's been the only one with any chance standing up.


----------



## Calminian

Alright went from Silva p4p to GSP p4p and now back to silva. And I'm pretty sure I'm liking Silva v Machida more than Silva GSP. 

And I would love to see Silva absolutely destroy that overrated HW UFC ducker whose name I will not mention.


----------



## Roflcopter

Toxic said:


> Cote threw just as much as Silva did, how can you worship Anderson and shit talk Cote for doing the same thing?


No. I'm not really going to argue facts with you. It's tedious. If you think Cote was winning that fight it's not worth discussing.


----------



## coldcall420

footodors said:


> Anderson has no one left. He must fight heavyweights


 
Your forgetting one very important LHW......


----------



## Fedornumber1!

I think Rampage would have a good chance because of his good boxing and his good chin...Imalmost in tears


----------



## albsd23

footodors said:


> Anderson has no one left. He must fight heavyweights


hahah notice that he is so good that ppl want to take him out of middle wieght and fight him with anyone that is insane just be happy that we have the micheal jordan of mma and we are alive to witness it ppl!!

One question why did forrest run im mean that is sad sportsmanship!


----------



## Toxic

Roflcopter said:


> No. I'm not really going to argue facts with you. It's tedious. If you think Cote was winning that fight it's not worth discussing.


I never said Cote was winning, the first round was pretty even if you ignore Silva's show boating, Cote lands more shots but Silva lands a vicious knee that you could argue wins him the round, the second Silva gets for the take down and well the third barely started.


----------



## Soze22

*Cote*

Cote put up a better fight, that is pathetic Forrest you just lost a fan bro, got fight? apparently not.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

*What next for Forrest? [SPOILER]*

**** Silva! 

Not really. I was rooting for Griffin, but much respect to Anderson. Bloody brilliant performance by that man. But this is about Forrest. What's best for his career at this point? Another high profile bout, one which he might win ala Rua and Jackson, thus erasing the unpleasantness of tonight? Or does Joe Silva have a heart and give Griffin a lesser opponent... a bit of a confidence booster, so to speak? I've always wanted to see Franklin vs. Griffin, myself. But that's hardly cutting Forrest some slack.


----------



## coldcall420

Roflcopter said:


> So apparently 30-27 and landing probably 7 times in a fight is considered a threat?
> 
> Interesting....


 
Are you saying 30-27 in the Cote' vs. Silva fight????


----------



## Roflcopter

Nothing Cote did indicates that he'd have a shot at winning that fight..


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

forrest might commit a andrei arlovski (russian roulette)
lol just kiddin hope he fights franklin


----------



## coldcall420

Roflcopter said:


> Nothing Cote did indicates that he'd have a shot at winning that fight..


 
but when you said 30-27 was it the cote' fight you were referring...????


----------



## turbohall

I like Forest but after that fight he might want to ask for a high profile fight, maybe put him up againts Tito, Chuck, or Rich.


----------



## JoshKnows46

Soze22 said:


> Cote put up a better fight, that is pathetic Forrest you just lost a fan bro, got fight? apparently not.



cote, leben and hendo have the best chins in the game....i can't believe you expected anything more out of forrest who was always known to have a suspect chin.

cote put up a better fight, becuase he can take more punishment, more than any other fighter in the game p4p...and by better fight, i mean he did nothing to spider but last longer.


----------



## albsd23

I lost alot of respect for forrest after tonight i mean yes he got knocked out but to run in the back like a ***** reminds me of the keith jardien fight really sad man!


----------



## Toxic

But Anderson did nothing to Cote, why is it a double standard?


----------



## coldcall420

I think Forrests whole gameplan was wrong for this fight.....he should have tried to take Silva down.....


----------



## sicc

Toxic said:


> I cant wait for Cote to come back so Silva has to fight somebody he cant knock out.


Lol, that's funny.


----------



## Sterl

Give him Wanderlei Silva or Evans. If he loses to either on of them well, I honestly don't know what hes got after that.


----------



## coldcall420

sicc said:


> Lol, that's funny.


 
you do agree Cote' put up a better fight right????


----------



## Sterl

Forget Cote, Bring on GSP for best fighter in the world.


----------



## Guy

This doesn't prove anything that we don't already know. Yeah we know Anderson has the best stand up in MMA, but this fight didn't prove anything besides that.

I still give mad props to him though and to Forrest too. The dude's a warrior, but he did not fight a smart fight. He should've gone for a takedown the minute the fight started.


----------



## JoshKnows46

Toxic said:


> But Anderson did nothing to Cote, why is it a double standard?


anderson whooped the shit out of cote, everytime they engaged....cote was happy to last 3 rounds, he got all excited when he relized he made it to 3 rounds....anderson hit him with a few knees, and kicks, cote just has a beast of a chin...cotes striking isn't good anuff to connect with spider though, so no matter what, spider was winning by a ko or desision.


----------



## Soze22

JoshKnows46 said:


> anderson whooped the shit out of cote, everytime they engaged....cote was happy to last 3 rounds, he got all excited when he relized he made it to 3 rounds....anderson hit him with a few knees, and kicks, cote just has a beast of a chin...cotes striking isn't good anuff to connect with spider though, so no matter what, spider was winning by a ko or desision.


so you're gay for Silva then? Cause you're either clueless about the fight or just gay for Silva, which is it?


----------



## coldcall420

Soze22 said:


> so you're gay for Silva then? Cause you're either clueless about the fight or just gay for Silva, which is it?


 
Welcome to the Forum dude...keep it friendly....enjoy your time here....:thumbsup:


----------



## olkeller

He ran off again?


----------



## The Lone Wolf

A rematch with Tito would be good


----------



## The Horticulturist




----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Wow some of you guys must be joking. It doesn't prove anything? How about humiliating a former LHW that withstood more punishments from other LHW contenders or former champions.

Everytime someone loses, it's always "someone didnt fight a smart fight" not oh just maybe A.Silva is that much better than people like to downplay him out to be. Sure he's beatable. Everyone is.. But to act like he just didn't destroy Forrest Griffin and that to completely deny A.Silva's skill and his dominance is just ridiculous. He is that good. Love him or hate him.. he is just that good.


----------



## olkeller

I watched it after running off like that twice now. I hope they cut him I think he is worse for the sport than Brock. That was a total classless thing to do and he has done it twice now. What I do want to see is the backstage look at him throwing a fit sounds entertaining


----------



## footodors

Silva vs. Mir.
Make it happen!


----------



## Skylaars

Anyone got a gif of Silva dodging like 3 shots from Griffin then pounding his face? I'm not talking bout the one that ended the fight.


----------



## joshua7789

I really thought he would win this fight. I feel very silly and now remember why silva is the most electric fighter in mma. Forrest will fight a middle of the road lhw after awhile off. ex. jardine, t. silva, vera, franklin, luis cane, hamill. Insert one of these guys.


----------



## michelangelo

It's pretty obvious what was going to happen. Forrest has no chin, no power, and his wrestling is non existent. He's basically a kick boxer with a penchant for getting into stupid exchanges. 

Ironically, his lack of power gives him an odd edge: top flight opponents have a tendency to take him forgranted: Rampage for one. 

He was also fortunate enough to catch a big name opponent who was severely out of shape: Shogun. 

Otherwise, his record is far from impressive: wins over the likes of Bonnar and Elvis Sinosic.


----------



## footodors

Forest wears his emotions on his sleeves. 
He didn't want people to see him crying in the ring.
That's how he is and that's why he's popular.


----------



## jongurley

Will you guys forget about COTE,, he is not even remotely in the same class as Silva,, and as for the Forrest nuthuggers, all the Silva followers knew what was going to happen,, granted I didn't think it would be quit that easy,, and as for Forrest running out, I would have two,, Silva maid him look like a Toy,, set him on his ass twice and then helped him up,,, then knocked him out,, that is what is all about for Silva that is his way of saying that he is the big dog and needs a challenge,, go ahead and throw Machida in there, and lets get it on,,,


----------



## Freiermuth

Silva looked in top form. So calm and fluid before the fight, true MMA pro.

Forrest looked exactly like he said he wouldn't....nervous and defeated after the 1st time Silva tagged him.

Sorta pissed he stopped the fight himself basically, then got up and ran away. Well I suppose he knew he had nothing left to offer Silva and didn't want an Indian Fire Death Punch......but running away was lame as hell.

I feel like a dumb-ass, started buying into the hype that Forrest was going to do something. Ask me 2 months ago, hands down Silva win.....then last few days I was hoping for an upset.


----------



## jongurley

michelangelo said:


> It's pretty obvious what was going to happen. Forrest has no chin, no power, and his wrestling is non existent. He's basically a kick boxer with a penchant for getting into stupid exchanges.
> 
> Ironically, his lack of power gives him an odd edge: top flight opponents have a tendency to take him forgranted: Rampage for one.
> 
> He was also fortunate enough to catch a big name opponent who was severely out of shape: Shogun.
> 
> Otherwise, his record is far from impressive: wins over the likes of Bonnar and Elvis Sinosic.


and that is my hole point,, Forrest is not that good,, he got lucky againist Shogun,, and lets face it, if he hadn't have had that ******* punch fest with Bonnar in the first ultimate fighter finale he would still be a police officer in Georgia,,


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

What is this crap I keep hearing about Forrest "being off?" He looked EXACTLY like he normally does. He throws kicks, moves around, and charges in..EVERY Forrest fight. 

BTW, who was telling me Silva wouldn't know what to do with Forrests' leg kicks? He caught the first freaking one Griffin threw.

I've said all I needed to say prior to this fight so I don't need to repeat myself. To make a long story short..

Forrest is a bitch for running away after the fight and I've lost a great deal of respect for him. Atleast he stuck around after the Jardine fight.

Anderson is the best striker in MMA and the best fighter. People were a) crazy, b) bias and picking from the heart to choose Forrest in this.


----------



## Guy

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Wow some of you guys must be joking. It doesn't prove anything? How about humiliating a former LHW that withstood more punishments from other LHW contenders or former champions.


If this is towards me then I didn't mean it that way. I said doesn't prove anything we don't already know. We already knew before the fight that Silva was so much better than Forrest on the feet and we also knew the only shot Forrest had at winning this was if it hit the ground, which he never attempted to do.



> Everytime someone loses, it's always "someone didnt fight a smart fight" not oh just maybe A.Silva is that much better than people like to downplay him out to be.


Except Forrest DIDN'T fight a smart fight. He went in there and chased down the best counterpuncher in MMA history and paid dearly for it. I'm surprised he didn't go for takedowns.


----------



## michelangelo

Word. Forrest has been badly exposed. Catch his leg and pound him. Rashad's done it, so has Anderson. With his kicks negated, Forrest has very little chance of challenging for a title ever again. 



Alex_DeLarge said:


> What is this crap I keep hearing about Forrest "being off?" He looked EXACTLY like he normally does. He throws kicks, moves around, and charges in..EVERY Forrest fight.
> 
> BTW, who was telling me Silva wouldn't know what to do with Forrests' leg kicks? He caught the first freaking one Griffin threw.
> 
> I've said all I needed to say prior to this fight so I don't need to repeat myself. To make a long story short..
> 
> Forrest is a bitch for running away after the fight and I've lost a great deal of respect for him. Atleast he stuck around after the Jardine fight.
> 
> Anderson is the best striker in MMA.


----------



## elardo

Pathetic fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

footodors said:


> Forest wears his emotions on his sleeves.
> He didn't want people to see him crying in the ring.
> That's how he is and that's why he's popular.


Agreed. Why some people see it as disrespectful, and why someone would suggest he's worse than Brock (which is a fully blown retarded comment to make) is beyond me. You put your life into one fight, get dismantled/embarrassed, and chances are, you just might be a little bit upset. Forrest was probably completely embarrassed with himself, and maybe he just felt it best to be out of sight. How that's disrespectful and unsportsmanlike is a mystery. Telling Anderson it was a fluke would be unsportsmanlike. Making an excuse would be unsportsmanlike. If Anderson isn't offended (and he isn't, given his response in the press conference), then why are so many of you? You get in the Octagon, take that beating after months of training, and see what your reaction is. It's easy to say, 'I'm a man, I have balls,' but the beauty of talk is, we're all capable of it.


----------



## khoveraki

Forrest Griffin is classless? Bad for the sport?


What the hell is wrong with you guys.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

People are pretending like Forrest WOULDN'T try to brawl with Anderson. Except they failed to ignore the idea that is what Forrest does in every single one of his fights, yet people still continued to pick him on the simple reason they wanted Anderson to lose.

Did you people really expect Forrest to go for takedowns early? I goddamn wish I could bring up the thread I went on and on about this and I was considered stupid for saying this. 

I'm kind of disappointed. I wanted Anderson to toy with Forrest more like he did with Leites and win a U. Decision, then destroy his next opponent and retire. I guess he couldn't resist against Forrest.

F*ck Forrest by the way, bigger bitch then BJ Penn.


----------



## olkeller

I dont know if I agree with that. He looked like he was crying after Rashad. He got imbarressed and I still think that is about the worse case of bad sportsmanship out there.

I only seen me post it but dude that is gay running off like that ya that sucks to look bad on TV so he should only stick around if he made a good impression. Man you raise your kids to act like that and my kids will make will own them when they grow up. In fact its cool someones got to make the losers and followers.


----------



## Redrum

UNBELIEVABLE performance by Silva. He is in a league all by himself. I believe that he will retire undefeated. It is just amazing to watch how effortlessly he moves, then makes people miss, then knocks them out. 

I'm not going to say any unkind words about Forrest. I'm glad he came to fight, clearly he was outmatched.


----------



## DanTheJu

I have a feeling anybody you put in the cage with a motivated Silva is going to look pathetic...

You stand and fight with him, he knocks you out.

Your run from him, he points you to death.

You take him down, he submits you.

How do you beat him? I would never claim to have a clue! And nobody else does either!

WOW...

(I know, sounds like a bit of nutthugging there, but it is the truth)


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Guy said:


> If this is towards me then I didn't mean it that way. I said doesn't prove anything we don't already know. We already knew before the fight that Silva was so much better than Forrest on the feet and we also knew the only shot Forrest had at winning this was if it hit the ground, which he never attempted to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Forrest DIDN'T fight a smart fight. He went in there and chased down the best counterpuncher in MMA history and paid dearly for it. I'm surprised he didn't go for takedowns.


Not really directed at you per say. Just tired of people downplaying and using A.Silva's last 2 fights(Even though it was pretty sure that Silva won those fights) as an excuse to say Silva isn't good.

I'm not really an A.Silva fan either(I like W.Silva and Shogun) but I gotta say this.. A.Silva is really good. I mean he just tooled Griffin around and dodged/negated all his attacks as if they were nothing.


----------



## enufced904

I don't see how anyone in the MW division is going to be able to get by Silva. He's almost too good.


----------



## Calminian

michelangelo said:


> It's pretty obvious what was going to happen. Forrest has no chin, no power, and his wrestling is non existent. He's basically a kick boxer with a penchant for getting into stupid exchanges.
> 
> Ironically, his lack of power gives him an odd edge: top flight opponents have a tendency to take him forgranted: Rampage for one.
> 
> He was also fortunate enough to catch a big name opponent who was severely out of shape: Shogun.
> 
> Otherwise, his record is far from impressive: wins over the likes of Bonnar and Elvis Sinosic.


I think you have a point. Some opponents are taylor made for other opponents. Griffin is the type of opponent that makes Silva shine. He's an unparalleled striker and Griffin is an average striker that goes for it. Kinda reminds me how Trigg and Hughes made GSP look so phenomenal. They're taylor made for him

After watching tonight I was convinced again Silva is the best p4p. But I think I'm only convinced he's the best striker in mma. He may be the best all around, but a win over Griffin, as impressive as it was, doesn't quite answer every question. I still think the guy who beats Silva is a great takedown artist and grappler.


----------



## Skylaars

Skylaars said:


> Anyone got a gif of Silva dodging like 3 shots from Griffin then pounding his face? I'm not talking bout the one that ended the fight.


please


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Alex_DeLarge said:


> People are pretending like Forrest WOULDN'T try to brawl with Anderson. Except they failed to ignore the idea that is what Forrest does in every single one of his fights, yet people still continued to pick him on the simple reason they wanted Anderson to lose.
> 
> *Did you people really expect Forrest to go for takedowns early? I goddamn wish I could bring up the thread I went on and on about this and I was considered stupid for saying this. *
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed. I wanted Anderson to toy with Forrest more like he did with Leites and win a U. Decision, then destroy his next opponent and retire. I guess he couldn't resist against Forrest.
> 
> F*ck Forrest by the way, bigger bitch then BJ Penn.


I found that part hilarious as well. But oh well.. I remember the saying.. "You're not successful if you don't have people hating on you"


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

DanTheJu said:


> I have a feeling anybody you put in the cage with a motivated Silva is going to look pathetic...
> 
> You stand and fight with him, he knocks you out.
> 
> Your run from him, he points you to death.
> 
> You take him down, he submits you.
> 
> How do you beat him? I would never claim to have a clue! And nobody else does either!
> 
> WOW...
> 
> (I know, sounds like a bit of nutthugging there, but it is the truth)


The only way is to take him down and blanket him the entire fight. Problem is, he's the best striker in MMA. You're flat on your face or looking up at the lights by the time you can even conceive a gameplan. Another problem is, he's well rounded. You can't hold him down.


----------



## Davisty69

footodors said:


> Forest wears his emotions on his sleeves.
> He didn't want people to see him crying in the ring.
> That's how he is and that's why he's popular.





Canadian Psycho said:


> Agreed. Why some people see it as disrespectful, and why someone would suggest he's worse than Brock (which is a fully blown retarded comment to make) is beyond me. You put your life into one fight, get dismantled/embarrassed, and chances are, you just might be a little bit upset. Forrest was probably completely embarrassed with himself, and maybe he just felt it best to be out of sight. How that's disrespectful and unsportsmanlike is a mystery. Telling Anderson it was a fluke would be unsportsmanlike. Making an excuse would be unsportsmanlike. If Anderson isn't offended (and he isn't, given his response in the press conference), then why are so many of you? You get in the Octagon, take that beating after months of training, and see what your reaction is. It's easy to say, 'I'm a man, I have balls,' but the beauty of talk is, we're all capable of it.





khoveraki said:


> Forrest Griffin is classless? Bad for the sport?
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you guys.


Agreed. The guy is an emotional guy. He felt like a fool, as many of us did, for ever thinking he was going to win that fight. I felt it, and I'm sure he felt it even more. 

Those people that are calling him classless simply are embarrassed as well. Or, they are simply haters.


----------



## Toxic

Redrum said:


> UNBELIEVABLE performance by Silva. He is in a league all by himself. I believe that he will retire undefeated. It is just amazing to watch how effortlessly he moves, then makes people miss, then knocks them out.
> 
> I'm not going to say any unkind words about Forrest. I'm glad he came to fight, clearly he was outmatched.


Problem being he isnt undefeated now :confused02:


----------



## diablo5597

Give Forrest a break guys. There's no shame at all in losing to Anderson Silva. I'm sure he did his best, but Anderson really came out with something to prove tonight. And as far as leaving after the fight; I'm sure he was very emotional and just wanted to be alone. So lay off the man, he's still a great fighter and a great guy.

I would love to see Machida vs Silva at 205 for the title. Could you even imagine that? *Jizzes in pants*


----------



## The Lone Wolf

olkeller said:


> I only seen me post it but dude that is gay running off like that ya that sucks to look bad on TV so he should only stick around if he made a good impression. Man you raise your kids to act like that and my kids will make will own them when they grow up. In fact its cool someones got to make the losers and followers.


can someone please translate for me? :confused02:


----------



## michelangelo

Hmm, Henderson was supposed to be the man who fit the bill. But Henderson was submitted rather easily, even though he did take the first round. 

The problem for even the best wrestler is that they have to start the fight each round standing, and Silva can simply tag anyone at will standing. 

The only fighter who can seriously oppose Anderson at this point is Lyoto. 

edit: Diablo, I hear ya brother. I tend to be a bit more critical of Forrest than I should be, but this is primarily in reaction to the outrageous idol worship Forrest has been the strangely humble recipient of. 



Calminian said:


> I think you have a point. Some opponents are taylor made for other opponents. Griffin is the type of opponent that makes Silva shine. He's an unparalleled striker and Griffin is an average striker that goes for it. Kinda reminds me how Trigg and Hughes made GSP look so phenomenal. They're taylor made for him
> 
> After watching tonight I was convinced again Silva is the best p4p. But I think I'm only convinced he's the best striker in mma. He may be the best all around, but a win over Griffin, as impressive as it was, doesn't quite answer every question. *I still think the guy who beats Silva is a great takedown artist and grappler.*


----------



## Canadian Psycho

olkeller said:


> I only seen me post it but dude that is gay running off like that ya that sucks to look bad on TV so he should only stick around if he made a good impression. Man you raise your kids to act like that and my kids will make will own them when they grow up. In fact its cool someones got to make the losers and followers.


Well, now that we know your opinion doesn't matter.

Kids... say no to inbreeding.


----------



## deanmzi

I could see a rematch w/ Tito, Forrest has fought a lot of guys and this would be a good match up, but also could be his third straight loss, and potentially a rematch w/ Jardine. Honestly would like to see him fight Tito, but they should give him some lower down the rung, maybe Matt Hamill when he comes back. Down the road I think a Forrest v Rich Franklin fight might be worth seeing too


----------



## DanTheJu

Well, retiring undefeated is a tough thing to do when you have 4 losses, but hey, don’t let facts get in the way of a good story!


----------



## Servatose

One thing I've noticed is that the people still trying to take away from Silva are doing so because they're so busy swinging off of the fighter's nuts they want to be "#1 P4P".


----------



## Redrum

Toxic said:


> Problem being he isnt undefeated now :confused02:


Mmm, you're right.

Beer related oversight on my part.

I can only assume that I meant within the UFC.


----------



## somethingclever

Amazing performance, poor Forrest never had a chance. Surprised I thought this would be close, in hind-sight Forrest's style is perfect to highlight Silva's strengths. Most amazing striking performance I've ever seen.

What a great night!! Both my boys gave a big STFU to all their critics.


----------



## Toxic

I was not nearly as impressed with Silva tonight as I was completely disappointed in Forrest he fought exactly the way all his haters said he would, the way me and alot of others said he was to smart to. Damn, don't know what to say because Forrest fought a dumb fight that was possibly dumber than Frank Shamrocks kick boxing match with Cung Le.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Forrest is a bitch for running away after the fight


He had the balls to get into the cage with the best p4p fighter in the world. He had the balls to try and put on an exciting fight for the fans, and not skip around the outside like Silva's last two opponents.

do you fight? i dont think you do. how much of a bitch does that make you?

If you dont have the cajones to even step into a cage, who are you to call anyone a bitch? an armchair warrior?

nice :thumb02:


----------



## Calminian

michelangelo said:


> Hmm, Henderson was supposed to be the man who fit the bill. But Henderson was submitted rather easily, even though he did take the first round.
> 
> The problem for even the best wrestler is that they have to start the fight each round standing, and Silva can simply tag anyone at will standing.
> 
> The only fighter who can seriously oppose Anderson at this point is Lyoto.


I think Lyoto would be the best bet. GSP is perhaps the best TD artist in the sport, but a little too small. Not that I don't give him a chance, but I think Silva is a tough match up for him. Then again, GSP is masterful himself. I don't see him or Loyoto getting KO'd like Griffin did tonight. And I could see them successfully taking the fight to the ground and doing well. Then again, Silva's ground game is highly underrated. 

Maia would do well against Silva is the fight started on the ground, but I can't see him talking Silva down at this point in his career.


----------



## blang

hendo will take andy the next time they fight. he got caught. he hung with big nog for 15 min. and didn't get sub'ed. and a gsp fight would be good but i would like to see it at 176-179 lbs


----------



## Calminian

The Lone Wolf said:


> He had the balls to get into the cage with the best p4p fighter in the world. He had the balls to try and put on an exciting fight for the fans, and not skip around the outside like Silva's last two opponents.
> 
> do you fight? i dont think you do. how much of a bitch does that make you?
> 
> If you dont have the cajones to even step into a cage, who are you to call anyone a bitch? an armchair warrior?
> 
> nice :thumb02:


yeah, I don't know why everyone is getting on Forrest. You train you fight and you sometimes loose. Nothing to be ashamed of. personally I wouldn't even step in there is Forrest.


----------



## Davisty69

deanmzi said:


> I could see a rematch w/ Tito, Forrest has fought a lot of guys and this would be a good match up, but also could be his third straight loss, and potentially a rematch w/ Jardine. Honestly would like to see him fight Tito, but they should give him some lower down the rung, maybe Matt Hamill when he comes back. Down the road I think a Forrest v Rich Franklin fight might be worth seeing too


Just a side note to your post, does a 3rd straight lose, including a loss to Rashad and A. Silva, really mean anything near what Chucks losses? Not really IMO. 

They are respectable losses IMO>


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

The Lone Wolf said:


> He had the balls to get into the cage with the best p4p fighter in the world. He had the balls to try and put on an exciting fight for the fans, and not skip around the outside like Silva's last two opponents.
> 
> do you fight? i dont think you do. how much of a bitch does that make you?
> 
> If you dont have the cajones to even step into a cage, who are you to call anyone a bitch? an armchair warrior?
> 
> nice :thumb02:


Are you kidding? You really pulling that card like some internet twat? So if someone like Phillip Rivers is bitching at the crowd for booing him and someone calls him a bitch, do they have the right since they don't play professional football? Give me a break. Forrest was owned, then LITERALLY ran out of the octagon and ran to the backstage area. For you to actually call me out for pointing this out rather then the actual guy who is doing this is quite great. :thumb02:

Besides, running out of the octagon and backstage like a 15 year old girl has nothing to do with fighting. So it really doesn't matter if I fight, now does it? :sarcastic12:

Give me a break. If Anderson Silva was humiliated and ran out of the octagon like a bitch, people would crucify him. Same with BJ Penn. Give it a rest, I know Forrest is a likable guy and everyone was banking on him to dethrone Silva, but lay off it.


----------



## DanTheJu

Hendo would loose again... Just because he hung with nog doesnt mean he can hang with Silva. BJJ defense and wrestling goes out the window when you get hit by a guy like Silva. No matter how good your defense is, if you dont know where you are, you can be submitted!

Nog can not hit anywhere near what Silva can!


----------



## michelangelo

10-0 in the UFC is nothing to sneeze at. He's taken out everybody in the MW division. Except Yushin Okami. ;-)



Redrum said:


> Mmm, you're right.
> 
> Beer related oversight on my part.
> 
> I can only assume that I meant within the UFC.


----------



## Harbinger

olkeller said:


> I dont know if I agree with that. He looked like he was crying after Rashad. He got imbarressed and I still think that is about the worse case of bad sportsmanship out there.
> 
> I only seen me post it but dude that is gay running off like that ya that sucks to look bad on TV so he should only stick around if he made a good impression. Man you raise your kids to act like that and my kids will make will own them when they grow up. In fact its cool someones got to make the losers and followers.




Please stop already, really....


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Forrest does it in all of his fights. No reason to believe he wouldn't in this. It's not really a "hating" thing, it's just the way Forrest fights.

It's like saying GSP will try to go for the takedown. It's not "hating" it's just pointing out the facts.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Are you kidding? You really pulling that card like some internet twat? So if someone like Phillip Rivers is bitching at the crowd for booing him and someone calls him a bitch, do they have the right since they don't play professional football? Give me a break. Forrest was owned, then LITERALLY ran out of the octagon and ran to the backstage area. For you to actually call me out for pointing this out rather then the actual guy who is doing this is quite great. :thumb02:
> 
> Besides, running out of the octagon and backstage like a 15 year old girl has nothing to do with fighting. So it really doesn't matter if I fight, now does it? :sarcastic12:
> 
> Give me a break. If Anderson Silva was humiliated and ran out of the octagon like a bitch, people would crucify him. Same with BJ Penn. Give it a rest, I know Forrest is a likable guy and everyone was banking on him to dethrone Silva, but lay off it.


you miss the point entirely. you call him a bitch for running backstage because he doesnt wanna breakdown on live tv. that makes him a bitch? explain to me. . .

The fact that you sit wherever youre sat, and throw names at someone who does things that you wouldnt have the nerve to attempt. Thats hypocrisy at the highest level.

How many times have you cired in your lifetime? how would you have liked millions of people to watch you cry?

Try pulling your head out of your ass and take in the big picture :sarcastic12:


----------



## michelangelo

The biggest concern for Forrest right now is that his game plan is badly exposed. Once you negate his kicks, he doesn't have the tools to finish a fight. Rashad caught his leg and finished him. Anderson caught his leg also and tagged him (as he did with Irvin). 

That leaves his hands, which are not heavy, and his wrestling and submission skills are not noteworthy either. 

This leads me to believe he will have a tough time contending in the future.


----------



## Toxic

Forrest fought smart against Rampage though and really picked him apart, thought we'd see him go more Randy Couture and less TUF finale Forrest.


----------



## D.P.

Stick to the topic please.


----------



## Calminian

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Are you kidding? You really pulling that card like some internet twat? So if someone like Phillip Rivers is bitching at the crowd for booing him and someone calls him a bitch, do they have the right since they don't play professional football? Give me a break. Forrest was owned, then LITERALLY ran out of the octagon and ran to the backstage area. For you to actually call me out for pointing this out rather then the actual guy who is doing this is quite great. :thumb02:
> 
> Besides, running out of the octagon and backstage like a 15 year old girl has nothing to do with fighting. So it really doesn't matter if I fight, now does it? :sarcastic12:
> 
> Give me a break. If Anderson Silva was humiliated and ran out of the octagon like a bitch, people would crucify him. Same with BJ Penn. Give it a rest, I know Forrest is a likable guy and everyone was banking on him to dethrone Silva, but lay off it.


So he took off after the fight. He's there to fight not do interviews. The guy felt bad and wanted out of there. Who are you to sit in judgement? Sniping blind from behind a keyboard makes you tougher? :laugh:

Dude go finish your beer hit the sack.


----------



## Toxic

michelangelo said:


> 10-0 in the UFC is nothing to sneeze at. He's taken out everybody in the MW division. Except Yushin Okami. ;-)


I stand by my statement that he never took Cote out an old injury did.


----------



## Davisty69

michelangelo said:


> The biggest concern for Forrest right now is that his game plan is badly exposed. Once you negate his kicks, he doesn't have the tools to finish a fight. Rashad caught his leg and finished him. Anderson caught his leg also and tagged him (as he did with Irvin).
> 
> That leaves his hands, which are not heavy, and his wrestling and submission skills are not noteworthy either.
> 
> This leads me to believe he will have a tough time contending in the future.


Well, we really don't know how "noteworthy" his wrestling and sub skills are because he never tries to use them. Though he did have Page in a Triangle before he was slammed. 

Maybe he simply needs to start training with Couture himself a little more and borrow from his playbook of Takedown, tire your opponent, and GNP. Sounds like something Forrest could do considering his ridiculous cardio.


----------



## olkeller

I get it. So if I dont think that Forrest is the man. I'm imbreed. I should go along with popular opinion never question what is said about certain fighters, only certain ones though, or else I'm not smart. You can say whatever sometimes you cant avoid looking bad or people seeing you crying whatever. I wonder if they should change this site to mmaforest.com.

Forrest wasn't even out he waved him off. Thats like a tap due to jab. He gave up than ran out of the ring throwing a fit. The fight wasnt going the way he wanted so he quit. I never would think that anybody would respect that and at this level of compition, from a former champion. 

I know I need to slow down and try to punctuate so people can read or understand. I also was wrong to say anything about anybodys kids. My point is that if I was acting like Forrest I would of not returned to this thread because you guys hurt my feelings and made me look bad. I just dont think thats a proper way to act maybe he will make a statement after admitting where he was wrong and I could respect that.


----------



## Redrum

michelangelo said:


> 10-0 in the UFC is nothing to sneeze at. He's taken out everybody in the MW division. Except Yushin Okami. ;-)


Yeah, I dunno why I overlooked his earlier defeats.

I didn't have a lot of opportunities to see him in earlier fights, so I guess those losses were just out of mind.

But, come on guys, ease up on Forrest. Dude had the balls to step in the cage with the best of the best. This is more than I can say for myself. I suspect that he left as he did, because he was upset with his performance and the outcome of the fight. Forrest is an emotional guy, we all know that. Can't he be cut some slack?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

He didn't really pick him apart considering it was a very close decision. I do think Forrest won, but he didn't pick him apart.

Forrest also picked Rampage apart with leg kicks. Anderson is the best counter puncher in the world, nullfied his kicks. He caught the first and only kick Forrest threw, which I was told, would not happen.

It's just...Anderson is a better fighter then Shogun and Rampage. Both are incredibly good...but Anderson is on another level.

People also seem to forget that Anderson dropped Forrest prior to Forrest charging in. Forrest was moving around and giving Silva angles and he STILL caught Forrest and dropped him. It was then when Forrest came charging in (like he always does) and got caught. The sad thing is, Silva was toying with him and had his hands completely down. I think I even remember Forrest tagging Silva during that whole scene and Silva didn't even acknowledge it.


----------



## Incantation

I personally think that running out after a humiliation is a very immature and pathetic thing to do. Be that as it may, it pales in comparison with waving off and motioning that he'd had enough after a not all that powerful a punch. I think this loss will take a huge toll on his confidence and I don't expect him to be half the fighter from here on in.


----------



## Roflcopter

Toxic said:


> I was not nearly as impressed with Silva tonight as I was completely disappointed in Forrest he fought exactly the way all his haters said he would, the way me and alot of others said he was to smart to. Damn, don't know what to say because Forrest fought a dumb fight that was possibly dumber than Frank Shamrocks kick boxing match with Cung Le.


You're just a hater. Plain and simple.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Don't worry. He still thinks Cote is a worthy challenger for the guy.


----------



## blang

come on everyone keeps saying had the ball to step in the ring. i would step in there for 10000 dollars which is about a 1/4 of what they get. and after i wake up i will give an interview with a smile, and toxic give it up with cote he would never bet andy, and he quit he didn't get hurt


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Davisty69 said:


> Well, we really don't know how "noteworthy" his wrestling and sub skills are because he never tries to use them. Though he did have Page in a Triangle before he was slammed.
> 
> Maybe he simply needs to start training with Couture himself a little more and borrow from his playbook of Takedown, tire your opponent, and GNP. Sounds like something Forrest could do considering his ridiculous cardio.


He recently talked about utilizing his ground game, more, as well as working on his wrestling. This fight might just be the wake-up call he needed. He wouldn't be the first fighter to learn from, and subsequently come back from a devastating loss. It's certainly not a rare story by any means.


----------



## Davisty69

Lone Wolf and Alex Delarge, calm down. Keep it friendly.


----------



## D.P.

What does the title of the thread ask? What are you guys talking about. Stick to the topic please.


----------



## xeberus

The Lone Wolf said:


> A rematch with Tito would be good


:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Not my fault Forrest is a likable guy that they have to defend Forrest.


----------



## Incantation

What could possibly make people choose over Anderson Silva? He never trash talks. He's always extra-courteous to the fans. Cheering the underdog is fine and dandy, but making Silva into a bad guy is farcical. Sure, he may come across as slightly arrogant in his exchanges..but genius always borders on arrogance. And that guy bleeds genius out of every pore.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He didn't really pick him apart considering it was a very close decision. I do think Forrest won, but he didn't pick him apart.
> 
> Forrest also picked Rampage apart with leg kicks.


huh? :confused02:


----------



## michelangelo

Whatever, man. Try not to get so defensive. It's weird. 



Toxic said:


> I stand by my statement that he never took Cote out an old injury did.


----------



## Davisty69

Canadian Psycho said:


> He recently talked about utilizing his ground game, more, as well as working on his wrestling. This fight might just be the wake-up call he needed. He wouldn't be the first fighter to learn from, and subsequently come back from a devastating loss. It's certainly not a rare story by any means.


Agreed. That is actually what I'm most disappointed in in this fight, that he didn't attempt a takedown/get a chance to show if a ground game from a larger opponent would have made a difference. 

I guess we'll never know from Forrest. I'm curious what he has to say after this fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

D.P. said:


> What does the title of the thread ask? What are you guys talking about. Stick to the topic please.


The topic asks 'What's next?'. I should know because it's my topic. It doesn't specifically ask who, but what, and what could certainly include new game-plans, new strategies, new camps, and the like. Not to be disrespectful, but I see no need to get uppity because a few people decided to offer up 'what' as opposed to 'who'.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Not my fault Forrest is a likable guy that they have to defend a cry-baby and a bitch.


Maybe not, but it is your fault that youre a self righteous **** :thumb02:

bring on the infraction, it was worth it, i'll take one for the team


----------



## Toxic

Hope it was,


----------



## Sekou

2 Ko's in less than a year?!?!?

Yep...Forrest needs a trip to the Caribbean to soothe his nerves, lol


----------



## Roflcopter

michelangelo said:


> 10-0 in the UFC is nothing to sneeze at. He's taken out everybody in the MW division. Except Yushin Okami. ;-)


Yeah but Okami just never fights. :thumb02:


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Toxic said:


> Hope it was,


no hard feelings :thumb02:


----------



## Alkhir

To those who say that Forrest didn't look the same : You say that because he lost. He fought exactly the same, the difference was that he was fighting tht PFP king, Silva.

To those who say that they are disappointed in Forrest : You are crazy. He came to fight the best in the world and was absolutely not scared to trade with him. I have as much respect for Forrest that I had before the fight.

To those who say ''WOW, what a performance by Anderson, he's back'' : He was NEVER gone. The difference is that Forrest actually really fight him. Cote and Leites were reluctant to trade punches with him, Forrest wasn't. If they had fight like Forrest did, they would also have been knocked out in the first.

To those who say that Cote have an amazing chin : They're right


----------



## capjo

http://dailymotion.com/swf/xa3urv

Silva vs Griffin Video

Updated the vid...I see the YouTube vid I had up has been removed.


----------



## D.P.

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anderson is the best striker in MMA and the best fighter. People were a) crazy, b) bias and picking from the heart to choose Forrest in this.


I agree with this statement.



Alkhir said:


> To those who say ''WOW, what a performance by Anderson, he's back'' : He was NEVER gone. The difference is that Forrest actually really fight him. Cote and Leites were reluctant to trade punches with him, Forrest wasn't. If they had fight like Forrest did, they would also have been knocked out in the first


And this. raise01:

Been saying since 97, when people started deciding Silva was apparently 'becoming boring,.' Give me a break. 

Silva #1 p4p


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Thats a lesson right there. Schooled him. The guy is phenomenal.


----------



## Davisty69

I picked from the heart after being nagged at by the wife about Forrest winning for so long


----------



## jhizzy

Roflcopter said:


> You're just a hater. Plain and simple.


careful dude!!!! you'll get neg repped to death like me for even suggesting that to him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Alkhir said:


> To those who say that Forrest didn't look the same : You say that because he lost. He fought exactly the same, the difference was that he was fighting tht PFP king, Silva.
> 
> To those who say that they are disappointed in Forrest : You are crazy. He came to fight the best in the world and was absolutely not scared to trade with him. I have as much respect for Forrest that I had before the fight.
> 
> To those who say ''WOW, what a performance by Anderson, he's back'' : He was NEVER gone. The difference is that Forrest actually really fight him. Cote and Leites were reluctant to trade punches with him, Forrest wasn't. If they had fight like Forrest did, they would also have been knocked out in the first.
> 
> To those who say that Cote have an amazing chin : They're right


I agree. No for real though, did you see the thread where people thought Forrest would beat Silva because he had a 6-pack at the weigh-ins? That was classic. Now all of a sudden, Forrest didn't look the same...huh? Anderson beat the new Forrest and the old Forrest. He killed him when Forrest was moving and giving him angles. Then he killed him when Forrest came charging in.

And honestly, just to square all of this, I think Forrest Griffin is a good guy and I give him ALL the respect in the world for fighting and for fighting the best. However, running out of the octagon like a baby to the backstage area has nothing to do with fighting. The crowd was booing him for doing so and the guys who I was watching the event with, all of which were ROOTING for Forrest Griffin in this fight, said they lost respect for him cause of it. Running out of the octagon has nothing to do with respect as a fighter, but respect as a person. He didn't earn any by running out like a baby.

Honestly, yesterday a woman came up on the podium for the Q&A fight club with Dana White and complained about how MMA was about respect and honor and instantly brought up Brock Lesnar. I guarentee that same woman would have no problem with what Forrest did and that was instantly running out of the octagon and literally running down the isle to the backstage area to be a baby. C'mon now, I know Forrest is a likable guy, hell I like him myself, but I lost a ton of respect for him. I've seen people that had more of a right to do so that stayed in the octagon and took their humiliation.


----------



## HexRei

The Lone Wolf said:


> huh? :confused02:


not sure i'd use the words "picked him apart" but he landed a lot of leg kicks on page and page wasn't checking them. without those kicks the decision would have been solidly page's.


----------



## Toxic

Roflcopter said:


> You're just a hater. Plain and simple.


Dont get me wrong, Silva was impressive but come on Forrest even threw the same stupid little kick that got Irvin knocked senseless and didnt even try to utilize his length, that may have been the worst game plan ever.


----------



## RushFan

First all of WOW! What a display from Silva! Clinical Domination!

Very embarrassing loss for Griffen though. Forrest played Silva's game and he was brutally cut down because of it. What was Forrest thinking? What was his game plan? 

I don't want to kick a guy when he is down but I'm kinda glad that Forrest got exposed. Forrest made many claims before the fight and they all proved to be false. Forrest's biggest asset, his "image", took a huge hit in this fight. I didn't see a super nice, durable and respectful warrior. I saw a guy get dominated, quit and then flee in disgrace.


----------



## Emericanaddict

Canadian Psycho said:


> The topic asks 'What's next?'. I should know because it's my topic. It doesn't specifically ask who, but what, and what could certainly include new game-plans, new strategies, new camps, and the like. Not to be disrespectful, but I see no need to get uppity because a few people decided to offer up 'what' as opposed to 'who'.


I was thinking this same thing there is nothing wrong with your thread and it's far from off track. Just keep posting this is a forum for discussion and debate afterall. Just because one person disagrees with another doesnt mean the thread is off track.

Rock on...


----------



## HexRei

Toxic said:


> Dont get me wrong, Silva was impressive but come on Forrest even threw the same stupid little kick that got Irvin knocked senseless and didnt even try to utilize his length, that may have been the worst game plan ever.


His length simply wasn't long enough


----------



## D.P.

Canadian Psycho said:


> The topic asks 'What's next?'. I should know because it's my topic. It doesn't specifically ask who, but what, and what could certainly include new game-plans, new strategies, new camps, and the like. Not to be disrespectful, but I see no need to get uppity because a few people decided to offer up 'what' as opposed to 'who'.


The members arguing about him running off after the fight is on topic? Ok. You're thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Toxic said:


> Dont get me wrong, Silva was impressive but come on Forrest even threw the same stupid little kick that got Irvin knocked senseless and didnt even try to utilize his length, that may have been the worst game plan ever.


It was as good as any leg kick he threw against Page. C'mon now. Every person I talked to that said Forrest would win this fight, their reasoning was either a) leg kicks, b) taking him to the ground and "submitting him." Well, we didn't get to see B, but A was surely notified. Anderson is the best counter puncher in MMA, people forget this, especially when they're blinded by their hearts.

I said in another thread that Anderson beat the "new" Forrest and the old Forrest. He killed Forrest when Forrest was giving him angles and moving. He killed Forrest when he came charging in. Either way, there are no excuses. He took Forrest out of his element, made him go back to his brawling style and finished him which is exactly what a lot of people thought wouldn't happen.


----------



## Alkhir

And this. raise01:

Been saying since 97, when people started deciding Silva was apparently 'becoming boring,.' Give me a break. 

Silva #1 p4p[/QUOTE]

Amen Brother, I was there at 97 when everybody booed him and I was ******* pissed. 

Also, I'm an enormous GSP fan, but even there I can say that they shouldn't fight. GSP is a really great fighter, but Anderson is too good for any human being.


----------



## damien8

The Lone Wolf said:


> How many times have you cired in your lifetime? how would you have liked millions of people to watch you cry?


Hey bro,

You have a valid point, but when you're a paid athlete, you're expected to do things for your fans. I respect that he must have been emotional, but so were his fans.

This was not his first loss, and it wont be his last. He should have at least given some credit to Silva, and some closure to his fans. 

I'm not a fan of Silva's at all, and I wanted Griffin to put a stop to him, but after the running exit, I'm not sure my vote would be on him the next time around.

I really just wish someone would knock Silva off!


----------



## HexRei

More GIF


----------



## Roflcopter

jhizzy said:


> careful dude!!!! you'll get neg repped to death like me for even suggesting that to him.


Reputation doesn't affect me. I'd rather discuss things over. I was a bit brash, but I discussed it with him and I see where he's coming from.


----------



## michelangelo

Apparently, Forrest suffered several serious injuries which required immediate medical attention, which is why he left immediately, rather than being interviewed.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

HexRei said:


> More GIF


Anderson Silva lives in the matrix...


----------



## D.P.

Alkhir said:


> Amen Brother, I was there at 97 when everybody booed him and I was ******* pissed.
> 
> Also, I'm an enormous GSP fan, but even there I can say that they shouldn't fight. GSP is a really great fighter, but Anderson is too good for any human being.


The booing and post fight reactions were bullshit and ridiculous. I really couldn't believe what people were saying. Whatever though, half those people are now o the 'Silva bandwagon' again. 

Silva > All

Including my boy GSP


----------



## RushFan

michelangelo said:


> Apparently, Forrest suffered several serious injuries which required immediate medical attention, which is why he left immediately, rather than being interviewed.


Negative.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I'm pretty sure Forrest left way before the idea of being interviewed. As soon as he regained consciousness, he left. No nothing, zip, nada. He was gone and literally ran out of the building.


----------



## damien8

michelangelo said:


> The only fighter who can seriously oppose Anderson at this point is Lyoto.


But they won't fight because they're friends! That's bullshit!

I think a well prepared GSP can give him a run. The only weakness Silva has shown is his ground game. Not that it's weak, but it can be penetrated more successfully than standing with him. GSP is a master at setting up a wrestling plan, and sticking to it. 

Henderson isn't good at sticking to gameplans, otherwise he might be able to grind out a decision on him. Likely not though.

I do have to say though, it seems the UFC is carefully selecting Silva's rivals. They could give him better fighters at 205, but they give him guys they are confident he can beat. Forrest is a good fighter, but he didn't even defend his title once. Put him up against Wanderlei, and get more of a match out of this.


----------



## Emericanaddict

D.P. said:


> The members arguing about him running off after the fight is on topic? Ok. You're thread. :thumbsup:


Atleast theyre talking about Forrest and not about frying eggs or something. The fact that some of them can even keep the their thoughts on Forrest with the intelligience they are displaying (olkeller im looking at you) is actually pretty amazing don't you think?

IMO Forrest is gonna a need a break but i have a feeling something was just not right with him in the octagon anyways. I don't know what to think other than he got beaten by the best fighter in the world and there is no shame in that.

I would like to see a rematch with either Jardine or Tito honestly. Hell give him Coleman hahaha that would be a laugh and a half.:thumb02:


----------



## damien8

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'm pretty sure Forrest left way before the idea of being interviewed. As soon as he regained consciousness, he left. No nothing, zip, nada. He was gone and literally ran out of the building.


Do you guys think that Forrest will give an interview? I checked the UFC site, but nothing post-fight (as of yet at least).

I'd like to know what was going on in his head.

I've never seen a talented fighter so humiliated :confused02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I don't think he would tonight. Maybe if he cleared his head he may. He reacted in somewhat the same way with Jardine but atleast stayed for a bit.

I don't think the guy left because he didn't want to get interviewed. He left cause he's a baby.


----------



## joppp

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anderson Silva lives in the matrix...


Yeah, and Neo ain't got sh1t on Anderson!

Tbh, maybe Forrest got a little stupid, but I think it's very easy to get a little stupid when your opponent drops his hands and starts punching himself in the face as if saying "I want more". I mean if you don't heighten your offence after that, you'll never win the fight (because your previous offence obviously only fired him up)!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Yeah but Forrest was moving around and showing Anderson angles, which is smart. But he still got tagged and dropped when he was doing this. I think he was still rocked when he came charging in, resulting back to the old Forrest. You saw the new and the old Forrest, neither of which was good enough to beat Silva.


----------



## Skylaars

capjo said:


>



can someone gif the work of art starting at 2:21?


----------



## jongurley

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I don't think he would tonight. Maybe if he cleared his head he may. He reacted in somewhat the same way with Jardine but atleast stayed for a bit.
> 
> I don't think the guy left because he didn't want to get interviewed. He left cause he's a baby.



A baby that just got its ass whooped and toyed with while doing so,, :thumb02:


----------



## jeffmantx

*Forest fight spoiler! after fight.*

I am shocked there is not a thread on this but Forrest's actions after the fight were unsportsmanlike atleast wait till they announce the winner you don't have to do an interview. It is unfortunite so many people jumped on Brock for his antics I consider what Forrest did just as disrespectful to the fans. There are different ways to show unsportsmanlike conduct. Please discuss dont hate its a legit topic.

PS if he was hurt to a degree you can stay in the octagon.


----------



## mattreis324

The rumor is that Forrest had a dislocated jaw and couldn't hear out of one ear and he ran out of the cage to get immediate medical attention. I'm not sure if that's someone making excuses for Forrest but that's what I've heard.


----------



## SonofJor-El

To answer the original question of this thread: No. The Anderson haters will still hate. The talking points are are probably going to be: Anderson didn't win because he's doing anything different. He's still the same counterpuncher that's not aggressive at all. Forrest just fought junk.


----------



## Skylaars

jeffmantx said:


> I am shocked there is not a thread on this but Forrest's actions after the fight were unsportsmanlike atleast wait till they announce the winner you don't have to do an interview. It is unfortunite so many people jumped on Brock for his antics I consider what Forrest did just as disrespectful to the fans. There are different ways to show unsportsmanlike conduct. Please discuss dont hate its a legit topic.
> 
> PS if he was hurt to a degree you can stay in the octagon.


Dislocated his jaw early in the fight, couldn't hear in one ear. Needed immediate medical attention.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


----------



## jeffmantx

hope someone wants to discuss lol


----------



## Redrum

Skylaars said:


> Dislocated his jaw early in the fight, couldn't hear in one ear. Needed immediate medical attention.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


God. I really hope that this is not the case.


----------



## jeffmantx

Skylaars said:


> Dislocated his jaw early in the fight, couldn't hear in one ear. Needed immediate medical attention.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


Fair enough but I have seen worse yes or no? I don't mind admitting if my opnion is wrong people said he did it it after the Jardine fight?


----------



## Emericanaddict

If that's true i sure as **** hope every retard who has said anything bad about forrest because of this feels like the biggest prick in the world.


----------



## The505Butcher

I am sad that forrest lost and I feel bad that I talked up Forrest's ground game and we did not even get to see it.


----------



## Roflcopter

So that's why Forrest went down so easy? I guess he really was showing heart, heck I think that first right hook mightve done the trick.


----------



## Skylaars

mattreis324 said:


> The rumor is that Forrest had a dislocated jaw and couldn't hear out of one ear and he ran out of the cage to get immediate medical attention. I'm not sure if that's someone making excuses for Forrest but that's what I've heard.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


----------



## elardo

He was outclassed either way, but I did expect him to hang in there longer. If it's true about his jaw and hearing, then he proves once again that he's tough as nails. I hope that he recovers well. Strange that I'm sending good wishes to Griffin, since I've never been a fan. He seems like a likeable guy though, and game for challenge.


----------



## urbanator

*Cut Forrest*

Forrest's contract should be cut. His performance and behavior to his loss is just pathetic, especially as a former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion.

I realize there are a ton of post justifying how he reacted after the loss, that he is very emotional and did not want to show his tears, but who are you kidding. Even the wives and girlfriends that watched this fight tonight, and who are completely unbiased to either fighter, though that it was an embarrassment. He went got knocked down three times. The last was by a jab.

I don't understand what's the rationale in trying to give Forrest an easy match for the next fight. The UFC wants to showcase the best fighters. In lieu of his lackluster performance, he took himself out of that ranking. I realize that the UFC will not cut him, due to his large fan base, or more importantly his contract. But let's face it, Forrest does not deserve to be headlining any UFC PPV for a while. 

Go ahead and start the bashing. I noticed that this forum does not take it well when there are negative posts on Forrest regardless if it is merited.


----------



## jeffmantx

elardo said:


> He was outclassed either way, but I did expect him to hang in there longer. If it's true about his jaw and hearing, then he proves once again that he's tough as nails. I hope that he recovers well. Strange that I'm sending good wishes to Griffin, since I've never been a fan. He seems like a likeable guy though, and game for challenge.


Let me ask you this is there a difference between a dislocated jaw, broken hand dislocated shoulder dislocated knee broken arm? AlI have to say is those have happened too. Will someone tell me if he did it after the Jardine fight?


----------



## Emericanaddict

jeffmantx said:


> Let me ask you this is there a difference between a dislocated jaw, broken hand dislocated shoulder dislocated knee broken arm? AlI have to say is those have happened too. Will someone tell me if he did it after the Jardine fight?


Umm yeah if your Jaw gets fuked to bad you can never fight again, possibly have issues speaking/eating/smiling (WHICH FORREST DOES BEST!)

A broken/dislocated jaw can easily end our career much more so than a broken arm or hand dude.

After the jardine fight he cried that's all Anyone saying he ran off is full of shit he just got emotional and had a few tears flowing. He stayed for the interview though so something MUST have been wrong for him to run off like that.

People are so damned quick to judge before ANY details have been released and i hope they feel like the biggest assholes on the planet if this is true.


----------



## beruli

I am sad that i was once a fan of Forrest, i've lost all respect for a guy who can take a beating and then i watch this shit. 

What the **** was that knockout, gets a love tap and falls on the ground flailing his legs like he got kicked in the shin at a soccer game.

This shit seemed fixed to me. Just for the fact that Forrest has taken beatings to the point of unconsciousness or a coma just to come out and destroyed that quick, Forrest is better than this, and i think he got a quick payday.

I don't think the Leben fight was fixed, Griffin would eat Leben up and spit him out, there is no comparison between Leben and Griffin, even thinking that is ignorant on your behalf.


----------



## HeelHooker

*Anderson Doubters-- How now?*

So fools wrote so much about "strength" , size etal. Anderson haters, please give your miserable excuses why Anderson isn't the most dangerous murderer in MMA.

Do you know that there is speculation that Anderson dislocated Forrest's jaw and ruined his hearing so much that Forrest was rushed to hospital?

I hope Silva gets GSP and murders the fool to shut his trekky fans. :thumb02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

elardo said:


> He was outclassed either way, but I did expect him to hang in there longer. If it's true about his jaw and hearing, then he proves once again that he's tough as nails. I hope that he recovers well. Strange that I'm sending good wishes to Griffin, since I've never been a fan. He seems like a likeable guy though, and game for challenge.


You don't have to be a fan to send well wishes. And, it shows your character that you'd send your wishes this way.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Someone should hack into Forrests' pay roll to see how much money he took to take a dive in this fight. I mean clearly, getting punched in the face by Anderson Silva is surely worth the few extra G's he'd make by fixing the fight rather then just going out and trying to win..and get punched in the face. Clearly.

God. People act like Forrest never charged in on anyone before. They also act as if Silva's striking skills are inferior...??

I suppose you think the Leben fight was fixed too, considering Chris Leben has never been rocked or knocked out before and after the Anderson Silva fight.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Forrest, like everyone else out there in the UFC, wants to be the best. He wouldn't be doing this if he didn't think he could beat everyone the UFC matched him with. To get so outclassed and face someone on such a higher level may have possibly shattered, or at least severely cracked, his very dreams. BJ's friends say he was in a "deep depression after the second GSP fight. What we saw may have been Forrest going through the same thing. I hope he's OK mentally.


----------



## jeffmantx

Emericanaddict said:


> Umm yeah if your Jaw gets fuked to bad you can never fight again, possibly have issues speaking/eating/smiling (WHICH FORREST DOES BEST!)
> 
> A broken/dislocated jaw can easily end our career much more so than a broken arm or hand dude.
> 
> After the jardine fight he cried that's all Anyone saying he ran off is full of shit he just got emotional and had a few tears flowing. He stayed for the interview though so something MUST have been wrong for him to run off like that.
> 
> People are so damned quick to judge before ANY details have been released and i hope they feel like the biggest assholes on the planet if this is true.


Wow nice emphasis on the jaw lol if I am wrong and it was something that required a trip to the hospital then thats cool until then we can only speculate.


----------



## osmium

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Someone should hack into Forrests' pay roll to see how much money he took to take a dive in this fight. I mean clearly, getting punched in the face by Anderson Silva is surely worth the few extra G's he'd make by fixing the fight rather then just going out and trying to win..and get punched in the face. Clearly.
> 
> God. People act like Forrest never charged in on anyone before. They also act as if Silva's striking skills are inferior...??
> 
> I suppose you think the Leben fight was fixed too, considering Chris Leben has never been rocked or knocked out before and after the Anderson Silva fight.


TUFer delusion syndrome is a disease with no cure. We were clearly wrong for basically saying this was a joke fight to begin with and that the things being said about Forrest were absurd and unfounded.


----------



## elardo

jeffmantx said:


> Let me ask you this is there a difference between a dislocated jaw, broken hand dislocated shoulder dislocated knee broken arm? AlI have to say is those have happened too. Will someone tell me if he did it after the Jardine fight?


I don't care who you are, but if you lose your hearing it's instinct to freak out. A dislocated jaw is bad, but going deaf in an ear would be mind blowing. Also, if he "did it" after the Jardine fight is probably top secret. Forrest doesn't kiss and tell.


----------



## HexRei

just dont buy this reasoning. he ran AWAY from the fight doctor because of his injury? wat? 


what was the plan, run to the hospital? i think the trainer said something off-handedly to cover for his bro, and it's getting blown out of proportion.

let's be real: forrest took off because he is a crazy emotional dude who doesn't handle loss well.


----------



## elardo

If you lose your hearing in an ear, your whole equilibrium would be thrown off. I wouldn't want to be in there either if that was the case. Granted, he was running on his own. But that could have been some kind of survival state, just getting out of there. My uncle was a sheriff and lost his hearing from a close range gun shot. He was completely disoriented and screwed up. Luckily, he regained most of his hearing and I hope the same happens here if it's the case.


----------



## HexRei

Just seems farfetched to me. Griffin has cried and stormed out of the octagon after a loss before. But this time he was just running for medical care? lol cmon.


----------



## Nefilim777

Whether he was hurt, emotional or whatever, he's still Forrest, and he's still awesome. But Silva just proved that he's an amazing fighter regardless of weight class.


----------



## SonofJor-El

An injury makes sense. I hope he recovers.


----------



## elardo

I've thought of that too. Like I said, not a Griffin fan. But the difference between this fight and the Jardine fight was that he gave in. His fight with Evans resembled the Jardine fight more than this. He didn't take off then. But, who knows yet.

*edit: Also the Evans fight would seem to be a harder loss. Losing the title, and losing it after controlling the fight up to that point. Obvious speculation here.


----------



## jeffmantx

Nefilim777 said:


> Whether he was hurt, emotional or whatever, he's still Forrest, and he's still awesome. But Silva just proved that he's an amazing fighter regardless of weight class.


I wonder if Brock was to do this would people give him the benefit of the doubt? Btw how is your trainer going to tell your jaw is dislocated immediately after the fight? Just some thoughts.


----------



## osmium

GSP probably shit his pants watching the fight and had to run out of the building like Forrest.


----------



## jcal

Calminian said:


> I think you have a point. Some opponents are taylor made for other opponents. Griffin is the type of opponent that makes Silva shine. He's an unparalleled striker and Griffin is an average striker that goes for it. Kinda reminds me how Trigg and Hughes made GSP look so phenomenal. They're taylor made for him
> 
> After watching tonight I was convinced again Silva is the best p4p. But I think I'm only convinced he's the best striker in mma. He may be the best all around, but a win over Griffin, as impressive as it was, doesn't quite answer every question. I still think the guy who beats Silva is a great takedown artist and grappler.


 you mean like Hendo


----------



## hommage1985

deanmzi said:


> okay now I want to see Silva v Roy Jones


Forrest Griffin sure ain't no way to prepare for Roy Jones. Hell will freeze over before Anderson Silva effortlessly beats Roy Jones in boxing.


----------



## Emericanaddict

HexRei said:


> Just seems farfetched to me. Griffin has cried and stormed out of the octagon after a loss before. But this time he was just running for medical care? lol cmon.


Did you even watch what happened after the Jardine fight or are you speaking off second hand info? Forrest did NOT run off after the fight. He ran to his corner and cried a bit yeah but who cares. He didnt leave the octagon right away and even stayed for a very quick interview.

Not to mention why the hell would I run to a cutman if my jaw is borken/dislocated and im partially deafened?!?!? I would run my ass to the medics in the back of the building aswell since they are you know properly trained to deal with that sort of situation.

I dont think even Stitch's biggest cotton swab would fix either of those conditions. I know nothing is confirmed yet but if it is for real it's completely understandable and if not who cares.

We know Forrest wears his heart on his sleeve and i dont think anything less of him for it. Everyone is different and not everyone can be happy they just got humiliated infront of thousands of people.


----------



## JackAbraham34

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, now that we know your opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> Kids... say no to inbreeding.


Haha! Classic :thumb02:


----------



## RushFan

This talk about dislocated jaws and loss of hearing is absolutely the most absurd nonsense I have read on this forum. :confused03:
Yeah, there really is nothing like running a set of sprints after breaking your jaw. It feels so good and usually repairs the damage automatically. :sign04:
Hopefully Forrest can get the best medical treatment available and I wish him luck in next weeks marathon. 26 miles should run that broken jaw right out of him. :happy02:


----------



## hommage1985

He still took a dive even with a broken/dislocated jaw. Paulie Mallignaggi finished the fight with Miguel Cotto and Arthur Abraham finished his fight with Edison Miranda.


----------



## hommage1985

RushFan said:


> This talk about dislocated jaws and loss of hearing is absolutely the most absurd nonsense I have read on this forum. :confused03:
> Yeah, there really is nothing like running a set of sprints after breaking your jaw. It feels so good and usually repairs the damage automatically. :sign04:
> Hopefully Forrest can get the best medical treatment available and I wish him luck in next weeks marathon. 26 miles should run that broken jaw right out of him. :happy02:


Man thats too funny.


----------



## jeffmantx

Emericanaddict said:


> Did you even watch what happened after the Jardine fight or are you speaking off second hand info? Forrest did NOT run off after the fight. He ran to his corner and cried a bit yeah but who cares. He didnt leave the octagon right away and even stayed for a very quick interview.
> 
> Not to mention why the hell would I run to a cutman if my jaw is borken/dislocated and im partially deafened?!?!? I would run my ass to the medics in the back of the building aswell since they are you know properly trained to deal with that sort of situation.
> 
> I dont think even Stitch's biggest cotton swab would fix either of those conditions. I know nothing is confirmed yet but if it is for real it's completely understandable and if not who cares.
> 
> We know Forrest wears his heart on his sleeve and i dont think anything less of him for it. Everyone is different and not everyone can be happy they just got humiliated infront of thousands of people.


UMMM not sure if you know this but theres qualified doctors that come into the ring after every fight to check the fighters. no one said anything about stitch. And you said if its not who cares? I know hes your fav fighter and all but damn what if it had been a fighter you didnt like youd be out for blood. Do you forgive Brock for getting emotional?


----------



## No_Mercy

Well, guess I was wrong about the 2nd round TKO. It was a first round KO. Even I was utterly amazed at this showcase. For him to annihilate a former LHW champ like that is...just wow! To do it so effortless. Feel pretty honoured to be able to see a fighter at this caliber. He almost did another repeat of the Sandman KO. 

Seriously if you can't respect a fighter like that then you're not a fan of MMA.


----------



## PimpSasquatch

Toxic said:


> I think I died a little inside watching that


me too man poor forrest, you gotta give it up for silva though he is the man


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Silva made Forrest look like a drunk guy at a bar!
Amazing performance


----------



## Emericanaddict

No i will never forgive brock for what he did. To even compare the two reactions is ludicruis. Brock verbally attacked another competitor that he had allready beaten to a pulp and the proceeded to berate th audience and sponsors ith nonsense.

The fact is qualified doctors or not at ringside. They don't have the euipment they would need to take care of an injury such as that ringside. You dont treat what could be a ruptured ear drum and broken jaw ringside. You get your ass to the hospital and fix things up.

All this aside since non of it is confirmed or not can ANYONE tell me why Brandon Vera didnt get this kind of hate when he ran out after his fight with Jardine? Dude didnt stick around but no one was trashing him for it like they are Forrest.

Even if he isn't injured WHO THE HELL CARES. The guy was devastated and couldnt even put on a good show for the fans. If his emotions DID get the better of him let's thank god he didnt start spewing obcenities, flipping off the crowd, trashing his opponent AND the sponsors.

If his emotions did get the better of him atleast he was man enough to take himself out of the spotlight before doing anything abrupt or rash. The man went out and fought the best fighter on the planet without saying anything negative about him and everyone hates him for getting emotional?

The people berating Forrest because of this saying he should man up and control his emotions have obviously never been subjected to an incident of embarssment on huge level, and if you have and did control your emotions or whatever that's awsome but it doesn't make anyone who doesn't any less of a man than yourself.

The hate is just plain unjustified, Silva was the one throwing his arms up and eggin Forrest on showing disrespect to the fighter who just stepped in to fight him the man who acknowledges he may be the best in the world. yet it's still ok for him to show disrespect inside the octagon during the fight itself?

Sorry but it's just plain hipocroisy because it's now officially cool to hate on Forrest as far as I can see it anyways. Just my oppinion but damn people just need to chill.


----------



## looney liam

for everyone who's thinks the fight was fixed realise this. 

forrest was knocked down twice already before that 'jab'. now im not sure if you guys have been rocked before, but it takes a while to recover from that, thats why they have standing 8 counts in boxing. now forrest was knocked down twice, had his jaw dislocated and he stepped right into the jab which if you look closely had quite a bit of snap to it and was right on his chin.

forrest wasn't out cold, but he knew he was done. there was no way he could continue to take punishment with a dislocated jaw.


----------



## Emericanaddict

Im probably the biggest self proclaimed Forrest fan on the boards and even im not daft enough to say the fight was fixed. Forrest got tooled and badly plain and simple. Anyone who says different is a moron lol.


----------



## No_Mercy

looney liam said:


> for everyone who's thinks the fight was fixed realise this.
> 
> forrest was knocked down twice already before that 'jab'. now im not sure if you guys have been rocked before, but it takes a while to recover from that, thats why they have standing 8 counts in boxing. now forrest was knocked down twice, had his jaw dislocated and he stepped right into the jab which if you look closely had quite a bit of snap to it and was right on his chin.
> 
> forrest wasn't out cold, but he knew he was done. there was no way he could continue to take punishment with a dislocated jaw.


Valid points. Just watched the video again. Think of it this way as well...it was Griffin's momentum running into Silva's well timed counter jab that knocked him down. Try running into a wall at that speed and you'll knock yourself out. People don't understand...yah it wasn't the strongest punch, but he was already dazed x 3. That's just pure technique. You see Rampage going five rounds, Rashad losing rounds before getting the win, Shogun losing...boggles my mind how "The Spider" dismantles people in that type of fashion. Him and Lyoto are the most proficient strikers with laser like precision and efficiency. This guys inflicts MAXIMUM damage with the least amount of strikes. Man if only we could see a Lyoto match. He's the only who can fight at that level. Still give props to Forrest. You know he did what he could, but learned the hard way.


----------



## Simmi

I dont care if he just runs out personally. I dont see how the OP can even compare this in the slightest to Brock's antics. How is it the same as flipping off the fans?

Dont try and answer because its not. 

Whether it be injury or pure emotion, he doesn't owe anyone anything. After such a bad loss there is nothing left to say anyway.


----------



## Nefilim777

Yeah Brock was far more extreme in his after match antics. I'm sure Forrest is really embarassed by the whole thing, I heard someone shout 'what the fu*k Forrest!?' afterwards and that sums it up, people expected more from him and were let down.


----------



## DahStoryTella

ummm....wow

silva sent a message lmao, dude made that look easyyyy


----------



## DahStoryTella

didnt think silva would beat him _that_ badly, lmfao shiiiiit


----------



## Doubletreemutt

The only person Anderson Silva should step into the octagon with is Liota Machida. If he can beat him, I will call him the greatest pound-for-pound fighter, hands down.


----------



## Celtic16

*Forrest - Silvia Fight of the night?*

Was just looking up on Wikipedia.org and saw this..
"Loss 16-6 Flag of Brazil Anderson Silva KO (punch) UFC 101: Declaration August 8, 2009 1 3:23 Flag of the United States Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Won Fight of the Night Honors"


Maybe it was knock out of the night, but fight of the night! Personally I think if Forest had have went into the ring, pulled down his shorts and shat over the spongers logo, he'd at least get turning point of the night lol... The guy can do no wrong in Dana's eyes!


----------



## TALENT

I admit that was pretty impressive. Also Silva was engaging this time. It made him much more enjoyable to watch.

Still I hate him for beating my man crush....


----------



## H-Deep

Yeah where are the haters now!!! I have read this forum so many times when people say who has really beat and is he really that good etc, but for someone reason the same people aren't posting now!! Give him gsp. Gsp is amazing but if he went up to silva's weight class i dont think i could watch the fight, i like gsp too much to see him get destroyed


----------



## DahStoryTella

forrest got styled on LOL

griffin was right about ''he's making really great fighters look bad'', cause he's one of those now.

once again, thought silva would win but not that easily.


----------



## vaj3000

ANDERSON DOUBTER PRESENT: without doubt he's number one p4p...(i say reluctantly).

But he should show some spirit and fight machida not look down towards gsp. We all know he cann tool lighter opponents. Still rate bjpenn over him


----------



## BrianRClover

Sterl said:


> Forrest got schooled, and than he gave up, I laugh at everyone who said Forrest would never give up, well he did, by a walking away jab. You pretty much have to question Forrest's heart.


You know I've been reading this thread and everytime your post comes up you have something to say about Forrest or his fans, or anyone who supported him.
I've been a die hard Anderson Silva fans for years, and I loved last night's fight... but for you to question Forrest's heart, or for you to feel like you have the right to insult anyone who believed in him is complete BS! I would still go the opposite way and say anyone who ever counts out Forrest Griffin is a complete fool, despite last night's results. You clearly have never been in a real fight, I guarantee Forrest was legitimately hurt well before the walking jab. When you're in the clouds like that it is nearly impossible to get your wits back.

I'm glad Anderson picked up the win but show a little respect, that's all Forrest does, and I can't remember a single person on this board saying Anderson has no chance... so show some respect to your fellow posters too.

There, I've spoken my peace,
BrianRClover


----------



## vaj3000

osmium said:


> GSP probably shit his pants watching the fight and had to run out of the building like Forrest.


You take that back:angry01: And wash your mouth out


----------



## Chris32

Forrest didnt want the whole world to see him bawling again...


----------



## Captain Stupid

Seriously did people think Forrest was gonna hang around to have a bit of a chat to Joe Rogan with a dislocated jaw??? It's a pretty serious injury and can cause some long lasting problems. Some pretty heartless people on here. Silva was absolutely amazing though.


----------



## vaj3000

Skylaars said:


> Dislocated his jaw early in the fight, couldn't hear in one ear. Needed immediate medical attention.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


nowonder he wasnt moving right...could anyone confirm that if your hearing goes in one ear its not good for your movement/balance.


----------



## FlavesEnt

*Run Forrest Run!!! WTF???*

What was the deal with Forrest running out of the ring after his fight. It seemed like he still had more left in the tank to go sprinting off like that, so what was the deal. Has anyone seen a post fight interview or any comments from UFC or Forrest about this?


----------



## vaj3000

*Anderson Silva move up dont look down*

I know that irate silva fanboys are gonna try and lynch me for this but hey who cares.

What the hell would a GSP fight prove? Silva is beating up middleweights for fun and lets be honest he's not gonna have much trouble making LHW is he? Going to a lower weight class to pound on gsp doesnt improve the mw issue but perpetuates it. Im confounded by all this talk of GSP v silva. 
Silvas on the big side for a mw and can easily make LHW. If anderson silva is so obsessed with his legacy then move up not down. Thats why i greatly respect BJ penn, hell i dont like the guy but he goes after a challenge. Can you say the same about silva. If silva fights GSP that'd be pathetic. Fight the dragon and prove your great


----------



## N1™

looney liam said:


> for everyone who's thinks the fight was fixed realise this.
> 
> forrest was knocked down twice already before that 'jab'. now im not sure if you guys have been rocked before, but it takes a while to recover from that, thats why they have standing 8 counts in boxing. now forrest was knocked down twice, had his jaw dislocated and he stepped right into the jab which if you look closely had quite a bit of snap to it and was right on his chin.
> 
> forrest wasn't out cold, but he knew he was done. there was no way he could continue to take punishment with a dislocated jaw.



i dont think forrest being hurt was the sole reason he quit. silva was litterally playing whit him and using him to send a message.im guessing he could have hung in there a little longer but it would only make the emberrasment bigger..... i think he just wanted to get out of there


----------



## Uchaaa

Forrest looked slow and weak. Like really slow.


----------



## jcal

HexRei said:


> just dont buy this reasoning. he ran AWAY from the fight doctor because of his injury? wat?
> 
> 
> what was the plan, run to the hospital? i think the trainer said something off-handedly to cover for his bro, and it's getting blown out of proportion.
> 
> let's be real: forrest took off because he is a crazy emotional dude who doesn't handle loss well.


True that , after the Jardine fight all Forrest said was I got Knocked the Fluck Out! as he was crying uncontrollably. Im sure he was completely embarrassed for sure and real emotional after this one, dont forget he thought he was gonna win and gave 3-4 Hell months training and then it turned out this way. I knew he was no match for Silva and I was surprised so many people thought he could take him, but IMO Forrest did what he needed to do (post fight) and I can respect that. He can do an interview later, after all the guy was Shattered.


----------



## neoseeker

Very, very odd. To give Forrest the benefit of the doubt maybe he did have a broken jaw and wanted medical attention. On the other hand, maybe he was embarrased. I'll like to hear his explanation.


----------



## LjStronge

Already a thread about this

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/60534-forest-fight-spoiler-after-fight.html


----------



## Alienspy

*Anderson dislocated Forrest jaw!*

Just to show how hard and how accurate Silva is. So when forrest said "you might beat me but u wont break me" Silva did literally do both lol : 

Update on Forrest Griffin (who was absent from the post-fight press conference) from the UG:

"I heard his jaw was dislocated very early in the fight…then he took several more punches to the jaw. Apparently he can’t hear out of the ear on that side either. He left the octagon because he needed medical attention asap. At first they thought his jaw was broken, then said it was dislocated."

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


----------



## Grizzly909

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!! That sucks for him.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Brown cow?


----------



## Liddellianenko

Ok, first of all, I am just as impressed as everyone else by what Anderson showed last night, the dude is an absolute machine. However, before the trendsetters on this forum all jump back on his bandwagon and make him God again, after they jumped off after his "disappointing" (i.e. merciful) performances against a scared Leites and Cote, let me bring back an old post of mine



Liddellianenko said:


> I'd say the exact opposite. Silva isn't underconfident, he's overconfident and with good reason. No offense, The fact that you were betting on Cote and Leites in those fights shows your bias. Those guys are miles below Anderson's level.
> 
> They stood less chance than a snowball in hell and were practically pissing themselves in there. Leites especially, but Cote too underneath all his bravado. Silva felt BAD dominating these guys, that's what happens when you can see clearly how far ahead of someone you are.
> 
> I've done the exact same thing (hold back) when sparring with guys that first timers or train casually, and really don't stand a chance. They don't need reality, they need encouragement at that point. I've have had it done to me when sparring with fighters in the pro leagues, and I'm grateful too, because as much as you want to learn by training with better competition you don't just wanna get pummelled non stop.
> 
> Now I know sparring and a real fight is different, but Silva is JUST THAT GOOD. Seriously, did either of those guys so much as land a single punch on him? Did they even land a leg kick that wasn't insanely checked by a PUSH kick? Anyone who's looking deep can see that it wasn't because Silva was worried or cautious in any way. he could have ended those fights whenever he wanted if those guys pissed him off.
> 
> Silva will never admit it, because the whole reason he's doing this is out of some convoluted concience thing and it would defeat the whole purpose to embaress his opponents by admitting he's holding back for their sake, but that's what he's doing. You don't offer someone a hand up in the middle of a real fight (like against Cote). Let them up, maybe, but lend a hand? That's classic body language of like trying to comfort the other guy.
> 
> And no, it's not mindgames, he has no reason to play mindgames against these guys that are already clearly afraid of him. Even Fedor's admitted in his interviews sometimes feeling bad for some of the guys he just dominates and sometimes he just submits and makes it quick for them instead of pounding them out.
> 
> I know it doesn't make sense to most people, but a lot of the top guys (Fedor, Anderson, GSP) all have one thing in common. They are all devoutly religious and believe that their concience has a lot to do with their success, hence they sometimes go over the top in trying to be the nice guy, even in a rough sport like this one. They all give their opponents the utmost respect and never trash talk. GSP said once that before he goes into the octagon every time, he prays that neither his opponent or him gets hurt seriously at all. It's that same mentality taken to an extreme.
> 
> *Forrest might change that though by bringing the brawl to him ... it's one thing to be nice when your opponent respects you and is afraid of engaging you, it's another when he's trying to smash your face in. Unfortunately I have a feeling that'll just add Forrest to the highlight reel.*


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/55894-anderson-silva-theory.html#post884826

Not just to gloat on how I got it right on the Forrest fight right when it was announced (ok, maybe just a little ), I'd like to give Anderson props for yet another Matrixlike performance, and I stand by my theory that he was just toying with Leites and Cote. 

That being said however, people who are making him some sort of God that'll make GSP and Fedor shit bricks need some realism. You guys are just kinda riding the prevalent wave, thinking he sucks when he toys with guys that are afraid of him, and then making him invincible when he smashes a guy tailormade for him and playing to his exact game.

GSP is not Forrest. As much as I've grown to like Forrest lately, I still think he is all heart and no extraordinary talent. His striking is pillow punches that has never knocked anyone down let alone finished them, and his takedowns are lackluster. I always felt Griffin had zero chance in this fight, people's hopes based on his likability notwithstanding. The whole "Ex-LHW Champ" label makes him look much more formidable than he is ... really, he barely squeezed through to that belt after beating an out-of-shape Shogun and split-decisioning Rampage on a fight I thought Rampage did more damage in, with some decent gameplanning. Problem is, Silva is way to good to lose based on just gameplan and not amazing talent.

My whole point is though, GSP and Fedor are completely different fighters from Forrest... these guys are demigods at their ground game the same way Anderson is at his standup. They make top fighters look like fools on the ground as much as Anderson does in standup. Instead of being blinded by Anderson's amazing performance, look at the facts intelligently... Anderson's ground game IS relatively weak, Hendo and Lutter showed that before they made mistakes. Not weak enough to be taken advantage of fully by gatekeepers like Lutter or even Elites like Hendo (who btw has good takedowns but nothing actually to back it up on the ground), but SUPER-elites like Fedor or GSP are a different story. 

GSP wouldn't make those mistakes that saved Anderson against those guys ... people seem to be forgetting what he did to BJ already, and BJ is WORLD-CLASS on the ground. Was it due to a size advantage? Perhaps (though he did the same thing to Alves who is much bigger, good at TDD and a BJJ blackbelt too). But more than that, it's GSP's AMAZING technique on the ground... seriously, the guy's control and passing is flawless. I know Anderson's striking technique looks more impressive, but GSPs technicality on the ground to me is just as impressive. 

As for Fedor, the guy functions on the same slow-mo time that Anderson and Machida do... I mean that whole matrix like thing where these guys always have the perfect response to everything thrown at them, like they see it coming a minute before regular people do. Those who think Arlovksi was "beating" Fedor until the KO need to watch this slow mo of the fight's exchanges 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbSUJmF4wxk

again, the size difference between Fedor and Andy isn't that big, but Fedor is definitely a STRONG fucker, he ragdolls giants like Schlit for crying out loud, and he WOULD outmuscle Silva and take him down, and do what he does best. 

Is it possible that Silva KOs them brutally too? Of course, no one's denying that he is a prime candidate for #1 p4p or best fighter of our era. All I'm saying is, it's not as foregone a conclusion as the bandwagon guys, who's MMA memory is about 1 fight, seem to make it. 

Also, I think regular mortals would get destroyed by Silva, but all the champs from WW up have a decent chance at beating him if he was to fight them. Brock just based on his size and athleticism.. I know, unfair, but if Silva were to move up to HW, he'd learn the meaning of "bullrush and smother" pretty quick. Machida based on his equally elusive and technical striking... very interesting fight, I wish they would get over their friendship and just do it for the fans . And GSP based on his MMA's finest wrestling. The UFC need to give him superfights like that instead of wasting his time and limited contract with regular top fighters, whose league he has already surpassed.


----------



## Grizzly909

There plenty more after he stays in lhw and relinquishes his belt.


----------



## olkeller

I cant beleive you guys are taking that as gospel, someone said they heard thats what happened and your saying oh jeez good job. Forrest looked like a little kid fighting then he taped due to jab then acted like a little kid after.

The amazing thing is the Forrest love it sucks to see your boy lose if any of you need a hug I'm hear for ya.


----------



## AdRath

HeelHooker said:


> I hope Silva gets GSP and murders the fool to shut his trekky fans. :thumb02:


Set Phazers to 'Superman Punch' 

I don't know how many people were hating Anderson as much as people were hoping for a good long fight (didn't happen). Anderson is a monster there is no doubt. 

Heelhooker its funny you write your post as if Anderson got an upset and you are vindicated. The better and favored fighter won... what is there to gloat about?


----------



## Grizzly909

That fedor video was really cool. But yea it just seems like silva is just too good.


----------



## americanfighter

holy crap He spanked forest like a 4 year old at k-mart. 

I mean he made it look like I could beat forest if I wanted to. 
raise01:


----------



## americanfighter

you know Forest pulls this shit when he loses and I gave him the benefit of the doubt in the keith jardine fight but this is just ridiculous. 

first he cried when he lost to keith now he runs out of the ring after loseing to silva. What a poor sport. :angry07:


----------



## swpthleg

Jebus tapdancing Christ.

Sure, Forrest is my "boy", but none of you haters are going to make me go cry in my pillow by saying stuff like that.


----------



## vaj3000

quite pathetic that some ppl are attacking forest when they quite clearly couldnt do anything near as much as he has.


----------



## footodors

everyone in the LHW division will run.
He must move to heavyweight for any chance of a decent fight.


----------



## americanfighter

I just read that the reason he ran out like that was because he had a dislocated jaw and couldnt hear out of one of his ears so they rushed him to the hospital so dont be too hard on him.


----------



## PDTCap

*Silva Shuts Up The Critics- Read Blog*

http://pdtcap.blogspot.com/


----------



## swpthleg

americanfighter said:


> I just read that the reason he ran out like that was because he had a dislocated jaw and couldnt hear out of one of his ears so they rushed him to the hospital so dont be too hard on him.


I figured it was something like that.

No, haters, Forrest wasn't going to go cry in the tub with a pint of ice cream, OK?


----------



## PDTCap

*Silva Shuts Up The Critics*

Silva backs down and feels out fighters too much huh? He doesn't get in there and fight?
Read my blog-

http://pdtcap.blogspot.com/


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Some of you people really need to calm down and not insult the dude before you find out what happened. They thought it was a broken jaw, which is a serious injury, so he definitely needed medical attention. And its not like he would have been able to have an interview...


----------



## Alienspy

Bj is Gracie trained, so might want to change that.


----------



## BrianRClover

PDTCap said:


> http://pdtcap.blogspot.com/


For the record, the one time Forrest said he hated Anderson was in his typical joking matter. And it was meant as the ultimate compliment bascially saying, "He's amazing and I hate him for it". He followed it up by joking that he and a bunch of other LHWs got together and tried to bribe Anderson not to move up weight classes.


----------



## PDTCap

"He's amazing and I hate him for it. No really, I hate him."

Joking or not, wrong thing to say about of all people, Anderson Silva. Silva prob took it to heart lmao.


----------



## albsd23

I truely think that ppl are intitled to whateva they wanna think about this man but how can you criticise a performace that he make looks so easy that you fee like he needs a challenge but like joe rogan said so ppl are just ahead of their time and Ansderson is one of them!raise01:


----------



## PDTCap

Sorry- thanks


----------



## Canadian Psycho

urbanator said:


> Forrest's contract should be cut. His performance and behavior to his loss is just pathetic, especially as a former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> I realize there are a ton of post justifying how he reacted after the loss, that he is very emotional and did not want to show his tears, but who are you kidding. Even the wives and girlfriends that watched this fight tonight, and who are completely unbiased to either fighter, though that it was an embarrassment. He went got knocked down three times. The last was by a jab.
> 
> I don't understand what's the rationale in trying to give Forrest an easy match for the next fight. The UFC wants to showcase the best fighters. In lieu of his lackluster performance, he took himself out of that ranking. I realize that the UFC will not cut him, due to his large fan base, or more importantly his contract. But let's face it, Forrest does not deserve to be headlining any UFC PPV for a while.
> 
> Go ahead and start the bashing. I noticed that this forum does not take it well when there are negative posts on Forrest regardless if it is merited.


Using that logic, perhaps the UFC should cut Rich Franklin, as well. He had two less than stellar performances against Silva. Maybe they should also cut Dan Henderson, whom was caught by Silva, and completely gave up his back as a result, as though he were looking for a way out. Cote and Thales should most definitely be cut for refusing to engage. And we don't even need to discuss James Irvin... that just goes without saying. You're right... let's just cut any and all fighters whom have been schooled by Anderson in the cage. I mean, it's not like he's number one in the world or anything.


----------



## coldcall420

olkeller said:


> I dont know if I agree with that. He looked like he was crying after Rashad. He got imbarressed and I still think that is about the worse case of bad sportsmanship out there.
> 
> I only seen me post it but dude that is gay running off like that ya that sucks to look bad on TV so he should only stick around if he made a good impression. Man you raise your kids to act like that and my kids will make will own them when they grow up. In fact its cool someones got to make the losers and followers.


I dont like the running away either I think its got more to do than just wearing your heart on your sleeve....



michelangelo said:


> The biggest concern for Forrest right now is that his game plan is badly exposed. Once you negate his kicks, he doesn't have the tools to finish a fight. Rashad caught his leg and finished him. Anderson caught his leg also and tagged him (as he did with Irvin).
> 
> That leaves his hands, which are not heavy, and his wrestling and submission skills are not noteworthy either.
> 
> This leads me to believe he will have a tough time contending in the future.


I dunno why he didnt try to take Anderson down I thought he would have had the best chance to negate all of Andersons tools there....



olkeller said:


> I get it. So if I dont think that Forrest is the man. I'm imbreed. I should go along with popular opinion never question what is said about certain fighters, only certain ones though, or else I'm not smart. You can say whatever sometimes you cant avoid looking bad or people seeing you crying whatever. I wonder if they should change this site to mmaforest.com.
> 
> Forrest wasn't even out he waved him off. Thats like a tap due to jab. He gave up than ran out of the ring throwing a fit. The fight wasnt going the way he wanted so he quit. I never would think that anybody would respect that and at this level of compition, from a former champion.
> 
> I know I need to slow down and try to punctuate so people can read or understand. I also was wrong to say anything about anybodys kids. My point is that if I was acting like Forrest I would of not returned to this thread because you guys hurt my feelings and made me look bad. I just dont think thats a proper way to act maybe he will make a statement after admitting where he was wrong and I could respect that.


Your perception skkills are slightly off or perhaps you may have been drinking, which alot of people are when they watch these fights.....Not thinking Forrst is he man and saying your kids could beat his was kinda what landed you in the area of imbred talk.....Forrest indeed waved him of but it seems in highinsight that there perhaps was a very good reason for that.....

Im not sure how much MMA you follow but Anderson is a devestating striker that has K/O'd many solid chins.....he didnt run out "throwing a fit" he just dipped after the fight, because it was sudden we dont know why and to assume he was throwing a fit i think is wrong as we could barely see him leaving to know if he was throwing a fit.....and after Jardine he stayed said words then just bounced.....



Skylaars said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/9/982799/update-on-forrest-griffin-from-the


 
Good Find....:thumbsup:



urbanator said:


> Forrest's contract should be cut. His performance and behavior to his loss is just pathetic, especially as a former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> I realize there are a ton of post justifying how he reacted after the loss, that he is very emotional and did not want to show his tears, but who are you kidding. Even the wives and girlfriends that watched this fight tonight, and who are completely unbiased to either fighter, though that it was an embarrassment. He went got knocked down three times. The last was by a jab.
> 
> I don't understand what's the rationale in trying to give Forrest an easy match for the next fight. The UFC wants to showcase the best fighters. In lieu of his lackluster performance, he took himself out of that ranking. I realize that the UFC will not cut him, due to his large fan base, or more importantly his contract. But let's face it, Forrest does not deserve to be headlining any UFC PPV for a while.
> 
> Go ahead and start the bashing. I noticed that this forum does not take it well when there are negative posts on Forrest regardless if it is merited.


 
No bashing, but Forrest will never be cut, Dana is on record as stating he and stephon bonnar will always be members of the UFC, he considers the to have put the UFC on the map.....

BTW.....this wasnt the UFC trying to give Forrest an easy match....dude it was Anderson Silva, a pissed off Anderson Silva......

The UFC tried to test Anderson, and give Forrest a big natural LHW a shot to get back on track with a win over a big named opponent, Anderson is a one of a kind and fighter.....obviously that didnt happen....

As far as the women thinking him getting knocked down three times and the last one was by a jab, my question to them would be have you ever been in a fight that didnt involve pulling hair.......your job as the man thats with these women is to explain to them what is going on and who Anderson Silva is...then perhaps they will understand what they saw last night.....




JackAbraham34 said:


> Haha! Classic :thumb02:


 
Yeah.....I lol'd.....


FTR....I threw 2500 credits on Forrest hoping he would shock us........Im not shocked....


----------



## albsd23

I'll tell you what's next for Forrest a new weight divsion maybe heavywieght because I don't see him coming back the way he used too. "Run Forrest Run!"


----------



## cabby

All this talk of a fixed fight is rediculous. A pinpoint striker beats a sloppier striker and its fixed lol.


----------



## vaj3000

Before some of you question griffins character, ask yourselves could you accomplish what griffin has? Could you show gritt and determination like forrest? Just remember its forrest that was instrumental in making mma mainstream.

Its easy for some fat lazy keyboard warrior to laugh at his loss or riddicule him for being distraught...just remember this, the dude probably trained 4 months with the kind of intensity and determination most of use will never see or experience......so get off his back


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

Fixed fight? This was hardly Bo Cantrell v. Kimbo. 

Griffin, an overly-aggressive slugger, was hurt bad by a technical counterstriker, possibly THE best counterstriker in MMA. 

If you think this was fixed, you really have no understanding of this sport.


----------



## NoYards

I have a lot of respect for Forrest, but some really nice guys can act like jerks at times, and in this case that's the way Forrest acted. And don't give me no BS about a broken jaw and a deaf ear .. sure, maybe that's what he had, but are you saying that had he made it to the end of the round that he would have refused to a answer the bell for round two? Anyone that thinks he would have had the "heart" to have gone out there for round two, then needs to ask them self where was that "heart" when he could have used it to stick around for the ring doctor and the announcement?

Oh, and can those people who keep spouting the nonsense about "oh yeah, what UFC fighters have you fought. You have no right to judge these guys" please go take a ass-first cannonball onto a sharp stick ... using your logic, no one but UFC fighters could post anything on this forum except maybe a couple of brownie recipes.


----------



## attention

cabby said:


> All this talk of a fixed fight is rediculous. A pinpoint striker beats a sloppier striker and its fixed lol.


heh, definitely not fixed IMHO










but I can see how people may jump to that conclusion... 
seeing how nonchalant Anderson dropped Forrest.

Silva drops his hand inviting Griffin to connect, Forrest obliges with a quick flurry stepping forward... only to get floored by a single, almost effortless looking, jab... ouch!


----------



## coldcall420

NoYards said:


> I have a lot of respect for Forrest, but some really nice guys can act like jerks at times, and in this case that's the way Forrest acted. And don't give me no BS about a broken jaw and a deaf ear .. sure, maybe that's what he had, but are you saying that had he made it to the end of the round that he would have refused to a answer the bell for round two? Anyone that thinks he would have had the "heart" to have gone out there for round two, then needs to ask them self where was that "heart" when he could have used it to stick around for the ring doctor and the announcement?
> 
> Oh, and can those people who keep spouting the nonsense about "oh yeah, what UFC fighters have you fought. *You have no right to judge these guys" please go take a ass-first cannonball onto a sharp stick* ... using your logic, no one but UFC fighters could post anything on this forum except maybe a couple of brownie recipes.


 
You should take your own advice......you contradict yourself.....you hve no right to judge whether or not he would have gotten off the stool.....plus if your totally injured and staying to fight thats one thing, if your freakin jaw is dislocated or broke and the fight is over you dont stay and talk out the side of your mouth.....you go get it looked at.......

Put yourself in that situation.....Im sure you would be standing there with a shit eatin grin just waiting to answer questions while you wonder when you'll be able to eat again.......:thumbsdown:


----------



## vaj3000

NoYards said:


> Oh, and can those people who keep spouting the nonsense about "oh yeah, what UFC fighters have you fought. You have no right to judge these guys" please go take a ass-first cannonball onto a sharp stick ... using your logic, no one but UFC fighters could post anything on this forum except maybe a couple of brownie recipes.


attacking strategys/bad gameplans is one thing but to attack fighters personally is a little lame


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

NoYards said:


> I have a lot of respect for Forrest, but some really nice guys can act like jerks at times, and in this case that's the way Forrest acted. And don't give me no BS about a broken jaw and a deaf ear .. sure, maybe that's what he had, but are you saying that had he made it to the end of the round that he would have refused to a answer the bell for round two? Anyone that thinks he would have had the "heart" to have gone out there for round two, then needs to ask them self where was that "heart" when he could have used it to stick around for the ring doctor and the announcement?
> 
> Oh, and can those people who keep spouting the nonsense about "oh yeah, what UFC fighters have you fought. You have no right to judge these guys" please go take a ass-first cannonball onto a sharp stick ... using your logic, no one but UFC fighters could post anything on this forum except maybe a couple of brownie recipes.


I agree with your last statement. Criticism is always valid, and I've never subscribed to the "if you've never done what X has done, then you can't judge X." Total bs. 

That being said, did you ever think maybe that last jab was what put the exclamation point on the damage Forrest may have received? What if the previous hits dislocated his jaw, and the last jab ground the jaw upward? 

After that jab, Forrest laid on the mat for awhile, and you could see he was hurt. If the reports of his injuries are true, no, Forrest would not have gone out for the 2nd round. Not after that last jab. 

A little advice: It's better to give deference that a fighter was injured than not. Because, if it turns out he was seriously injured, you'll look like a fool. If the fighter wasn't as injured, then the emphasis is on the fighter for hamming the injury.


----------



## coldcall420

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Fixed fight? This was hardly Bo Cantrell v. Kimbo.
> 
> Griffin, an overly-aggressive slugger, was hurt bad by a technical counterstriker, possibly THE best counterstriker in MMA.
> 
> If you think this was fixed, you really have no understanding of this sport.


repped for truth....




vaj3000 said:


> attacking strategys/bad gameplans is one thing but to attack fighters personally is a little lame


 
repped for truth....


----------



## TALENT

Man... Watching those gifs of the fight show exactly what Forest did wrong. Silva made it look like he was open and Forest charged right in, over committed and BAM Silva did what he does best and tossed in precise counter punches (punch). 

Unless you are faster and more accurate or maybe very elusive that's not how you fight Silva. 

I can see why Forest thought he may be be able to pressure Silva into making a mistake or getting a lucky punch in but that was just the wrong game plan.

All I can say is at least he last longer than Irvin and didn't get Bispinged.


----------



## vaj3000

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Fixed fight? This was hardly Bo Cantrell v. Kimbo.
> 
> Griffin, an overly-aggressive slugger, was hurt bad by a technical counterstriker, possibly THE best counterstriker in MMA.
> 
> If you think this was fixed, you really have no understanding of this sport.


lol good counter attack is that what you call it? I thought that anderson silva suddenly realised he was the chosen one and he started seeing everything in binary coderaise01: That was some matrix shit right there


----------



## italgino21

*Silva vs. Forrest*

I have not lost respect for Forrest. If anything, I've lost respect for Silva.

Anderson Silva is my all-time favourite fighter ever. He was starting out and slowly getting better and better and showed the respect, class, and determination any good fighter shows.

During a fight, you fight and show respect for other fighters for their athleticism and mutual respect. You don't try and help someone up during a fight. You ground and pound him.... THATS MMA!

You don't lift him up to put your guard down and toy with him, thats DISRESPECT. That ruins the whole point of "mutual respect"

I agree with Forrest for running away because its like starting something you know your going to lose. If i'm schedule to fight Kimbo Slice and I only weigh 130lbs. I know I'm gunna lose, and if Kimbo made fun of me the whole time saying IM GUNNA SMASH U, U SKINNY BITCH, KNOCKS ME OUT, AND PICKS ME UP TO GET UP AND DOES IT AGAIN!!! Then that's definatly dis-respect and I would run away just like Forrest did. Its like getting picked on the entire time when they know their better and then making you look stupid infront of the whole world. Forrest ran away because it was definatly dis-respect and Silva can sit in the ring and be happy for whatever the hell he just did.. because I was happy he won, but lifting him up? That was sad...


----------



## NoYards

coldcall420 said:


> You should take your own advice......you contradict yourself.....you hve no right to judge whether or not he would have gotten off the stool.....plus if your totally injured and staying to fight thats one thing, if your freakin jaw is dislocated or broke and the fight is over you dont stay and talk out the side of your mouth.....you go get it looked at.......
> 
> Put yourself in that situation.....Im sure you would be standing there with a shit eatin grin just waiting to answer questions while you wonder when you'll be able to eat again.......:thumbsdown:


I'm not "contradicting myself", your not paying attention where the quotes are ... The "You have no right to judge these guys" part is part of the nonsense I'm quoting.

As for whether to hang around after the fight with a dislocated jaw ... that's a matter of opinion I guess, but the ring doctors aren't back at in the locker room, they're at ring side. And lots of injured fighters hang around for the announcement, even if it's sitting on a chair in their corner being attended to by the ring doctor.

I still like Forrest, and if I got beat that bad I might do the same thing, but that wouldn't make it the right thing to do ... maybe I'm old school, but I still believe the the martial arts are more than just about physically beating up the other guy. Honour, respect and dignity are just as important, and the true champs are the ones that have that in spades (GSP, Anderson, Lyoto are ture champs ... BJ, and Lesnar are just physically gifted jerks that happen to hold belts.)


----------



## swpthleg

Sure, doctors are ringside. X-ray facilities are not.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

italgino21 said:


> I have not lost respect for Forrest. If anything, I've lost respect for Silva.
> 
> Anderson Silva is my all-time favourite fighter ever. He was starting out and slowly getting better and better and showed the respect, class, and determination any good fighter shows.
> 
> During a fight, you fight and show respect for other fighters for their athleticism and mutual respect. You don't try and help someone up during a fight. You ground and pound him.... THATS MMA!
> 
> You don't lift him up to put your guard down and toy with him, thats DISRESPECT. That ruins the whole point of "mutual respect"
> 
> I agree with Forrest for running away because its like starting something you know your going to lose. If i'm schedule to fight Kimbo Slice and I only weigh 130lbs. I know I'm gunna lose, and if Kimbo made fun of me the whole time saying IM GUNNA SMASH U, U SKINNY BITCH, KNOCKS ME OUT, AND PICKS ME UP TO GET UP AND DOES IT AGAIN!!! Then that's definatly dis-respect and I would run away just like Forrest did. Its like getting picked on the entire time when they know their better and then making you look stupid infront of the whole world. Forrest ran away because it was definatly dis-respect and Silva can sit in the ring and be happy for whatever the hell he just did.. because I was happy he won, but lifting him up? That was sad...


Silva did this before in the Cote fight. This time, Forrest accepted. And, did you notice the bow Silva gave Forrest? 

No, there was no disrespect. Silva understands that this is fight, but it more of a sparring lesson with him. Although he injures, and that is a hazard and reality of the sport, he means no true harm. 

If anything, you should respect him for this philosophy and attitude. Not on your misjudgment of his character. 

You have to look at the sum of all the actions, not just one point.


----------



## TALENT

italgino21 said:


> I have not lost respect for Forrest. If anything, I've lost respect for Silva.
> 
> Anderson Silva is my all-time favourite fighter ever. He was starting out and slowly getting better and better and showed the respect, class, and determination any good fighter shows.
> 
> During a fight, you fight and show respect for other fighters for their athleticism and mutual respect. You don't try and help someone up during a fight. You ground and pound him.... THATS MMA!
> 
> You don't lift him up to put your guard down and toy with him, thats DISRESPECT. That ruins the whole point of "mutual respect"
> 
> I agree with Forrest for running away because its like starting something you know your going to lose. If i'm schedule to fight Kimbo Slice and I only weigh 130lbs. I know I'm gunna lose, and if Kimbo made fun of me the whole time saying IM GUNNA SMASH U, U SKINNY BITCH, KNOCKS ME OUT, AND PICKS ME UP TO GET UP AND DOES IT AGAIN!!! Then that's definatly dis-respect and I would run away just like Forrest did. Its like getting picked on the entire time when they know their better and then making you look stupid infront of the whole world. Forrest ran away because it was definatly dis-respect and Silva can sit in the ring and be happy for whatever the hell he just did.. because I was happy he won, but lifting him up? That was sad...




I don't agree with you here at all. It wasn't disrespectful for Silva to beat Forest after helping him up. Silva had no intention of taking this fight to the ground and to make that clear he helped Forest up. I think he was trying to prevent another Leites style fight.

As for letting his guard down that was all part of his plan and it worked perfect. I can't blame Silva for doing what worked. 

I'm still a much bigger fan of Forest than I am of Silva but I cannot deny I am seriously impressed by that fight.


----------



## italgino21

No, I don't think letting his guard down was bad.. he has done that in every fight and it works awesome because he does the training technique where they whip a ball and he has to deke it out. Thats what he has learned from practice. I just think helping someone up in the middle of the fight is bad. Has that ever been done in UFC history? It has never been done.. Silva is the first one to knock someone out, HELP THEM UP IN A FIGHT(whats the point of a fight if your helping him), and knock him out again. I give Silva props for knocking out one of the best fighters in the world. That was a ******* sick knockout and Silva still is my favourite fighter. Yes, Silva bow'd and showed his class, and I think he tried to show class by helping him up, but THAT'S BAD! I don't care what anyone says, helping someone up in a fight? GO listen to Dana's blogs on YouTube... Their pretty good. I just think it was really sad that he had to help someone up after he knocked him out.. It shows that Silva is the best in the world, it just doesn't look good on a fighter perspective. Your fighting to win, yes there is a lot of respect, but not enough to help your opponent. I don't know, thats just my two cents, Anyone could dis-agree but I just think it was kind of wrong.


----------



## coldcall420

NoYards said:


> I'm not "contradicting myself", your not paying attention where the quotes are ... The "You have no right to judge these guys" part is part of the nonsense I'm quoting.
> 
> As for whether to hang around after the fight with a dislocated jaw ... that's a matter of opinion I guess, but the ring doctors aren't back at in the locker room, they're at ring side. And lots of injured fighters hang around for the announcement, even if it's sitting on a chair in their corner being attended to by the ring doctor.
> 
> I still like Forrest, and if I got beat that bad I might do the same thing, but that wouldn't make it the right thing to do ... maybe I'm old school, but I still believe the the martial arts are more than just about physically beating up the other guy. Honour, respect and dignity are just as important, and the true champs are the ones that have that in spades (GSP, Anderson, Lyoto are ture champs ... BJ, and Lesnar are just physically gifted jerks that happen to hold belts.)


 
Honor, respect, and discipline are the way of all martial arts......the quotes you placed dont matter to me in terms of the contradiction.......

maybe we just misunderstood each other......


----------



## aerius

attention said:


> Silva drops his hand inviting Griffin to connect, Forrest obliges with a quick flurry stepping forward... only to get floored by a single, almost effortless looking, jab... ouch!


It looks like a harmless little punch at first glance, but a closer inspection reveals that it had more power behind it than it seems. Look at the way Forrest's head gets snapped around by the punch, that was a surprisingly solid punch which was landed with pinpoint precision.


----------



## A Rich Ace

*Forrest?*

I'm a huge Forrest Griffin fan, but I'm a little confused by watching the supposed K.O. It kind of looked like Forrest gave up at the end of the first. I mean, he clearly wasn't out. He got up and ran to the locker room. The punch that ended the fight in the words of Mike Goldburg was nothing more than a "paw." I'm normally one to preach on the heart of Forrest Griffin and I think he is one of the best sportsmen in the game, but something tells me that he gave up at the end of that fight.


----------



## NoYards

coldcall420 said:


> Honor, respect, and discipline are the way of all martial arts......the quotes you placed dont matter to me in terms of the contradiction.......
> 
> maybe we just misunderstood each other......


Yes, I think there was a misunderstanding, but not of "each other" 



italgino21 said:


> During a fight, you fight and show respect for other fighters for their athleticism and mutual respect. You don't try and help someone up during a fight. You ground and pound him.... THATS MMA!
> 
> You don't lift him up to put your guard down and toy with him, thats DISRESPECT. That ruins the whole point of "mutual respect"


Normally I consider fighters (be they boxers of MMA) who put their hands down and taunt their opponents like that to be arrogant fools trying to put on a false show of "bravado" (usually after taking a good shot that probably knocks the "good sense" out of them,) but there are a few fighters (Anderson and Pacquiao for instance) who actually use this as a workable part of their offence.

As for helping your opponent up, I don't see anything at all wrong with that. Many times you see people who don't want to take part in the ground game move back and allow their opponents to get up ... that's a smart move ... if you also put out your hand to help them up, that's not that much of a stretch beyond simply standing back and letting them get up ... you must not think much of any fighter who stays away from the ground game and tries instead to fight to their strength. Would you instead have all fighters just rushing in and doing whatever fool thing the other guy wants them to do ... are wrestlers disrespecting strikers if they try for take downs instead of stadning and letting the striker kill them? If the striker doesn't rush to the ground at the first chance and allow himself to be swept and G&Ped or submitted, is he desrespecting the wrestler? If the striker tries to break from the clinch, is he disrespecting the MT or BJJer?


----------



## Danomac

It's safe to say that a ringside doctor can tell if your jaw is broken. No need to run to the back. Could've stayed for the calling of the winner. He just flat out got humiliated and probably just didn't want to be around for a post fight interview to talk about being made to look like a fool.

Neer was clearly disgusted by his fight but he stayed.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'm just genuinely curious as to how Forrest quit. He was terribly ineffective in doing so, yes, but no one here can say that he wasn't pushing forward until the very end. Hell, the fight ending jab came *while* he was pushing forward. To me, that's neither giving up nor throwing in the towel. Anderson Silva was man enough to give a shout out to Forrest for constantly coming forward, yet quite a few of you are content to label him a quitter. I'm not at all certain how that works. 

Because he put his hands up in defeat after being knocked down three times (after getting up from two and continuing to push forward)? Because he jogged to the back following his loss? Perhaps there is something to these reports that he was seriously injured. Let's at least give the man the benefit of the doubt until we hear it from the horse's mouth. It is a fight... two men punching one another in the head... things can go wrong. For all we know, he lost sound in one ear, and his mindset completely went to hell. 

I just don't understand how Silva fans can rip Forrest to shreds when Silva himself was and is so respectful of those whom have the guts to at least push forward. You, his very fans, almost seem counterproductive to what he hopes to achieve. Unlike many of you, I tip my hat to Silva, despite rooting for Forrest. I can't argue with that performance, nor do I intend to. P4P King, and this is coming from a GSP mark.


----------



## Lochtsa

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm just genuinely curious as to how Forrest quit. He was terribly ineffective in doing so, yes, but no one here can say that he wasn't pushing forward until the very end. Hell, the fight ending jab came *while* he was pushing forward. To me, that's neither giving up nor throwing in the towel. Anderson Silva was man enough to give a shout out to Forrest for constantly coming forward, yet quite a few of you are content to label him a quitter. I'm not at all certain how that works.
> 
> Because he put his hands up in defeat after being knocked down three times (after getting up from two and continuing to push forward)? Because he jogged to the back following his loss? Perhaps there is something to these reports that he was seriously injured. Let's at least give the man the benefit of the doubt until we hear it from the horse's mouth. It is a fight... two men punching one another in the head... things can go wrong. For all we know, he lost sound in one ear, and his mindset completely went to hell.
> 
> I just don't understand how Silva fans can rip Forrest to shreds when Silva himself was and is so respectful of those whom have the guts to at least push forward. You, his very fans, almost seem counterproductive to what he hopes to achieve. Unlike many of you, I tip my hat to Silva, despite rooting for Forrest. I can't argue with that performance, nor do I intend to. P4P King, and this is coming from a GSP mark.



Well Said, I agree with you whole-heartedly


----------



## osmium

italgino21 said:


> I have not lost respect for Forrest. If anything, I've lost respect for Silva.
> 
> Anderson Silva is my all-time favourite fighter ever. He was starting out and slowly getting better and better and showed the respect, class, and determination any good fighter shows.
> 
> During a fight, you fight and show respect for other fighters for their athleticism and mutual respect. You don't try and help someone up during a fight. You ground and pound him.... THATS MMA!
> 
> You don't lift him up to put your guard down and toy with him, thats DISRESPECT. That ruins the whole point of "mutual respect"
> 
> I agree with Forrest for running away because its like starting something you know your going to lose. If i'm schedule to fight Kimbo Slice and I only weigh 130lbs. I know I'm gunna lose, and if Kimbo made fun of me the whole time saying IM GUNNA SMASH U, U SKINNY BITCH, KNOCKS ME OUT, AND PICKS ME UP TO GET UP AND DOES IT AGAIN!!! Then that's definatly dis-respect and I would run away just like Forrest did. Its like getting picked on the entire time when they know their better and then making you look stupid infront of the whole world. Forrest ran away because it was definatly dis-respect and Silva can sit in the ring and be happy for whatever the hell he just did.. because I was happy he won, but lifting him up? That was sad...


He is playing mind games with the other guy when he does the hands down dodges and some of the stuff he did to thales he used that to break Forrest and Thales mentally and both of them lost hope and quit because of it. What do you think it does to your confidence when a guy drops his hands and lets you throw at his head and makes you look like a joke or just strolls up and punches you in the leg or knocks your strikes away with his own? It isn't showboating it is strategy.


----------



## prodigy_guy

osmium said:


> He is playing mind games with the other guy when he does the hands down dodges and some of the stuff he did to thales he used that to break Forrest and Thales mentally and both of them lost hope and quit because of it. What do you think it does to your confidence when a guy drops his hands and lets you throw at his head and makes you look like a joke or just strolls up and punches you in the leg or knocks your strikes away with his own? It isn't showboating it is strategy.


I think it was a statement to the haters who boo'd him after his last two fights. He was showing us all that Forrest, the "chosen one" who was supposed to come in and give him a challenge, was not a challenge at all.


----------



## jcal

prodigy_guy said:


> I think it was a statement to the haters who boo'd him after his last two fights. He was showing us all that Forrest, the "chosen one" who was supposed to come in and give him a challenge, was not a challenge at all.


Yep, exactly


----------



## parrish203

I heard that Forest had to go to the ER with a dislocated jaw and hearing loss in his left ear. Anyone confirm?


----------



## JohnGalt

I have heard that Griffin was not injured, but did suffer minor hearing loss. 

I did sort of want Griffin to win, it would have been a better fight. As it was, it made me respect Silva's talents more than I did, which was alot.

As for his "disrespect", I think it was more taunting the UFC and the fans than Forrest. It was sort of a "is this the best you can throw at me" vibe, not so much as "I'm the king" vibe. As for helping Griffin up, well, that didn't seem quite alright with me, but the reasons are debatable.


----------



## N1™

guys : griffin had momentum coming into that straight. Lyoto uses those strikes to and they ( silva /machida ) trained togheter. The first time machida dropped rashad he used the same type of strike ( not exactly the same ). Its a technique in counter striking, they run into you generating power themself and u just put out a straight.


----------



## SSD

Yeah that counter-punching is used a lot in the traditional striking martial arts (i.e. karate, TKD, kickboxing, etc.). But I don't think it was the punch that hurt Griffin's jaw, it was one of those two knockdown punches beforehand. Just before he got KO'd, he was looking at the clock because he was hurt and dazed. The counter-punch was the icing on the cake.

I am not as upset as other regarding Silva's antiques (hands down) just because he uses it on everyone and helps draw in fighters. It plays with the mind of the fighter. It also is a good way of luring in fighters who are half KO'd, such as Griffin.


----------



## Breadfan

N1™ said:


> guys : griffin had momentum coming into that straight. Lyoto uses those strikes to and they ( silva /machida ) trained togheter. The first time machida dropped rashad he used the same type of strike ( not exactly the same ). Its a technique in counter striking, they run into you generating power themself and u just put out a straight.


doesn't the speed of them coming at you (maybe 4 mph)pale in comparison to the speed of a punch (30mph)? That's an educated guess on the speeds.


----------



## neoseeker

We can talk all we want, the truth is, things will never be the same for Griffin. Whether he was hurt, embarrased or a temper tantrum, he is slow with no KO power in his punches.


----------



## Flipside808

SSD said:


> I am not as upset as other regarding Silva's antiques (hands down) just because he uses it on everyone and helps draw in fighters. It plays with the mind of the fighter. It also is a good way of luring in fighters who are half KO'd, such as Griffin.


When he let his hands down, he just made Forrest look like an ametuer, and it messed with Forrest's head. It was a damn shame that Forrest didn't put as much heart into this fight than the others. I was really hoping for Forrest to at least go 2 rounds with Silva.


----------



## N1™

Breadfan said:


> doesn't the speed of them coming at you (maybe 4 mph)pale in comparison to the speed of a punch (30mph)? That's an educated guess on the speeds.


u cant say it like that. his actual moving speed isnt fast no , but his shoulders and head does when he swings . ( i have some problems explaining in english :thumb02: ).

look at it this way : if you walk slowly into something and bump your head you most likely wont start to cry. But if you stand up fast from sitting and bump your head then it hurts


----------



## NoYards

Breadfan said:


> doesn't the speed of them coming at you (maybe 4 mph)pale in comparison to the speed of a punch (30mph)? That's an educated guess on the speeds.


Anderson was back peddling away at the same speed as Forrest's wild swinging charge anyway, so any suggestion that his forward momentum was a factor is simply nonsense.


----------



## N1™

NoYards said:


> Anderson was back peddling away at the same speed as Forrest's wild swinging charge anyway, so any suggestion that his forward momentum was a factor is simply nonsense.












silva is more or less standing still


----------



## NoYards

No he wasn't ... look closer.

Here, check the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l74X...jaw-and-gentle-punch/&feature=player_embedded ... hopefully it'll be there long enough for you to check it out closely (edit ... never mind they removed it .. but I've watched it over and over again, and at the time of contact, both fighters were going in the same direction at basically the same speed. Forrest was not lurching with his head, or shoulders. And the final "spasm" of forward speed came AFTER he took the punch.)

If Anderson was standing still then so was Forrest.


----------



## Hawk

How bad was forrest hurt and how come anderson is so good standing up?


----------



## HexRei

NoYards said:


> No he wasn't ... look closer.
> 
> Here, check the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l74X...jaw-and-gentle-punch/&feature=player_embedded ... hopefully it'll be there long enough for you to check it out closely (edit ... never mind they removed it .. but I've watched it over and over again, and at the time of contact, both fighters were going in the same direction at basically the same speed. Forrest was not lurching with his head, or shoulders. And the final "spasm" of forward speed came AFTER he took the punch.)
> 
> If Anderson was standing still then so was Forrest.


it doesn't really matter. silva didn't knock forrest out with one punch, he rocked forrest several times, and then finished it with that punch. brain trauma build up rapidly in a situation like that, and that's what finished forrest. it was more like a boxing match really.


----------



## NoYards

I don't disagree with that ... just stating a fact that Forrest's forward momentum didn't add any significant power to the jab.


----------



## coldcall420

NoYards said:


> I don't disagree with that ... just stating a fact that Forrest's forward momentum didn't add any significant power to the jab.


 
His forward momentum did him no good what so ever....he was caught coming in as I'm sure you know and he should have never employed that game plan in my opinion......immediatly he should have taken Anderson down.....IMO


----------



## drey2k

I just hope Griffin doesn't commit suicide after that.

He got completely toy'd by spider, Anderson didn't even have to try hard he just played with him...

Very embarrassing loss.


----------



## osmium

coldcall420 said:


> His forward momentum did him no good what so ever....he was caught coming in as I'm sure you know and he should have never employed that game plan in my opinion......immediatly he should have taken Anderson down.....IMO


What makes you think he could? His knees were bad in the Lutter fight and he had to respect the power of Hendo and Marquardt. He was fighting Forrest with his hands down and it isn't like Forrest is some takedown machine he wasn't going to be able to get it just diving in with spider having his hands constantly in position to sprawl out of it. He would have just sprawled and hit a switch and GNPed him or kneed him in the face and KOed him.


----------



## limba

damn.
my first post after the fight. (been gone and stuff)
first off all. massive respect for silva. he showed why he is one of the best, made me the best fighter in the world P4P (not gonna go there...)
this fight maybe realise 2 major things.
1. silva is a very inteligent fighter. extreamly smart fighter
2. forrest is not as smart as i thought he is
why?
i said it in a previous post. forrest's only chance would have been on the ground. why didn't try to use that option??? hell if i know. one thing comes to my mind only. hearing/reading all the buzz surrounding this fight, forest saw what people were saying about his chances, and maybe he wanted to prove them wrong. he wanted to show the world, he can stay and strike with silva. WTF was he thinking. one of the most stupidest ideeas ever. question: when was silva in any trouble in a fight in the ufc? when he was on the ground (hendo and lutter). if you know that's his biggest weakness, try and use it. instead forrest tried to strike with the best striker. i thaught forrest is smarter than that.
silva vs leites: remember when leites was obsessivly falling to the ground inviting silva to join him. and silva did't want to have anything to do with that. "if you want my belt, get up and fight me". that's smart. you have a better striking, strike. you have a better BJJ, use that. why go on the ground if the other one is better than you on the ground. just to prove you're an idiot??? silva at 205 could challenge for the title easily. if you consider he beat a guy who won the title just last year. who could beat silva at 205, if we count out lyoto. i think nobody.

off-topic: right now, a possible silva - gsp fight looks like the biggest fight ever. but if you consider silva a top 205-er, it would be a fight between fighters from 2 weight classes separated by 35 pounds. kind of ridiculous.
gsp is way smarter than forrest and not in a million years would he stay and strike with silva. 
this fight needs to happen. 
how many fights does silva have left in the ufc? 3?
let them be:
silva - hendo
silva - gsp
and.....
silva - lesnar. why not??? although it sounds kind of a joke, with his striking silva would ko lesnar in a heartbeat. :thumb02:
just an opinion


----------



## Warchild

Nothing surprising at all in this fight. Silva had GPS coordinates for Forrests face. I like Forrest as much as the next guy but I understand that he is NOT a gifted athelete. He simply wasn't born with gifts like Silva, GSP, or BJ. He is a regular guy with a huge heart who doesn't stop moving forward, that's why people love him. Forget the same ballpark, Silva is in a whole other dimension. The one thing that pisses me off however is that Silva talks of respect but toys with and humiliates Forrest. It was like a cat with a mouse and that paw at the end that finished it was proof enough. Forrest stood as much of a chance in this fight as I would. I honestly don't have words to describe the one-sidedness of this fight, Silva makes you want to invent words.


----------



## No_Mercy

Just saw this video of GSP's comments on Silva's performance.

Usually you know you've achieved a certain status when peers and other champions give you the nod. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Bx_63Pg2g&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Liddellianenko

Warchild said:


> Nothing surprising at all in this fight. Silva had GPS coordinates for Forrests face. I like Forrest as much as the next guy but I understand that he is NOT a gifted athelete. He simply wasn't born with gifts like Silva, GSP, or BJ. He is a regular guy with a huge heart who doesn't stop moving forward, that's why people love him. Forget the same ballpark, Silva is in a whole other dimension. *The one thing that pisses me off however is that Silva talks of respect but toys with and humiliates Forrest*. It was like a cat with a mouse and that paw at the end that finished it was proof enough. Forrest stood as much of a chance in this fight as I would. I honestly don't have words to describe the one-sidedness of this fight, Silva makes you want to invent words.


There's no making people happy is there? This kind of opinion is the exact reason he went easy on Leites and Cote, because he knew he outclassed them but didn't want to humiliate them. Anyone watching knew it was the same fighter and how easy it wouldn've been for him to take them out. They were soooo freakin scared and he was hitting them at will whenever he wanted, just pitied them and held back.

But then people start flaking out and calling him done, and how Cote had him scared lol. The truth was that he spared those guys the humiliation because of guys like you, and now you guys critiqued him enough to make him not hold back, and you're pissed that he IS humiliating them. Make up your minds. Or what is he supposed to do next, pretend he sucks and fight sloppily so his opponents don't feel humiliated yet fans applaud him for an "entertaining" (i.e. sloppy and bloody instead of dominant and amazing) fight? Ah yes, he should _become_ Forrest, that'll make ppl happy.


----------



## Warchild

Liddellianenko said:


> There's no making people happy is there? This kind of opinion is the exact reason he went easy on Leites and Cote, because he knew he outclassed them but didn't want to humiliate them. Anyone watching knew it was the same fighter and how easy it wouldn've been for him to take them out. They were soooo freakin scared and he was hitting them at will whenever he wanted, just pitied them and held back.
> 
> But then people start flaking out and calling him done, and how Cote had him scared lol. The truth was that he spared those guys the humiliation because of guys like you, and now you guys critiqued him enough to make him not hold back, and you're pissed that he IS humiliating them. Make up your minds. Or what is he supposed to do next, pretend he sucks and fight sloppily so his opponents don't feel humiliated yet fans applaud him for an "entertaining" (i.e. sloppy and bloody instead of dominant and amazing) fight? Ah yes, he should _become_ Forrest, that'll make ppl happy.



Overanalyze much? My opinion was based on the stupid faces he was making, the hands at the side, the saying "C'mon!......C'Mon!" Silva could have walked right in there, destroyed Forrest and not done any of the showboating, it's not required, it serves no purpose. Yah yah so you're better, why humiliate the other fighter with the antics? Go in, take care of business, and collect your check. I actually want Silva to destroy his opponents, don't hold back, but not at the expense of making them look stupid by teasing them. It's the teasing thing that gets to me.


----------



## Joltin'

Warchild said:


> Overanalyze much? My opinion was based on the stupid faces he was making, the hands at the side, the saying "C'mon!......C'Mon!" Silva could have walked right in there, destroyed Forrest and not done any of the showboating, it's not required, it serves no purpose. Yah yah so you're better, why humiliate the other fighter with the antics? Go in, take care of business, and collect your check. I actually want Silva to destroy his opponents, don't hold back, but not at the expense of making them look stupid by teasing them. It's the teasing thing that gets to me.


I don't think he was showboating, I just think he was happy and maybe even a little surprised that he was in the position he was in, he acted the way he did during the fight because he was pumped, not because he wanted to embarrass Forrest. I don't think Silva would want to look cocky or arrogant, it was just emotion, he's only human after all not a robot designed to kill and destroy. When you knock someone done the way did you'd have to be pretty damn pleased with yourself. I know i would be if I was him. I just think the moment got the better of him if thats what you want to call it, but even the I have no problem with the way Silva handled himself during the fight. On the other hand Forrest probally should have stuck around and done the interview, I was expecting him to get up and have a bit of a laugh about the whole situation, because the outcome really wasn't that unexpected, he didn't embarass himself at all. Only when he ran away did he do that.


----------



## swpthleg

*sigh* Forrest is human, and like everyone else, sometimes does things that are out of character, especially under extreme stress.


----------



## Warchild

Joltin' said:


> I don't think he was showboating, I just think he was happy and maybe even a little surprised that he was in the position he was in, he acted the way he did during the fight because he was pumped, not because he wanted to embarrass Forrest. I don't think Silva would want to look cocky or arrogant, it was just emotion, he's only human after all not a robot designed to kill and destroy. When you knock someone done the way did you'd have to be pretty damn pleased with yourself. I know i would be if I was him. I just think the moment got the better of him if thats what you want to call it, but even the I have no problem with the way Silva handled himself during the fight. On the other hand Forrest probally should have stuck around and done the interview, I was expecting him to get up and have a bit of a laugh about the whole situation, because the outcome really wasn't that unexpected, he didn't embarass himself at all. Only when he ran away did he do that.



Perhaps I am the one overanaylzing.... my apologies, your post made much sense and I appreciate the insight. I'm sure I'd be pretty pumped up also if I were Silva. I stand corrected.


----------



## redneckriviera

*RUUUUUUUUUUUUN FORREST!!!!*


----------



## jdmoney

This isn't pointed at anyone in particular but to provide some alternate insight to Silva's "showboating." Many times I had heard Silva took the previous 2 fights with Cote and Leites personal as fans boo'd that the fights were not exciting enough. 

As it is, it's hard enough for any fighter to snag a great KO ratio without going in headstrong and swinging wildly. If you fight intelligent, that's going to be greatly diminished. For example, Wanderlei Silva is a brute but for all the KO's he has, he has been KO'd his fair share. Rampage the most recently. 

With that in mind, Silva fights intelligently and wasn't going to alter his gameplan in order to knock Cote or Leites out. We, as fans, we're spoiled by Anderson Silva's string of highlight reel finishes starting with Leben, and against top tier talent like Franklin and Marquardt, and the underestimated Lutter.

To finish my point(i realized I got derailed) is that Silva wasn't "showboating" in the ring to disrespect Forrest.. he was showboating to excite the fans and give them what they wanted. A show and a highlight reel KO.

Now, I ask all of you that took the time to read this: Was that not delivered?


----------



## Warchild

Indeed..... and I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Danomac

I read an article that Forrest is indeed fine and has no injuries at all. He ran out of the ring based purely on emotions due to his severe loss. No one wants to be schooled like that. He might have tagged Silva once with a jab, other than that, Silva looked like a boxer fighting a guy at a bar.


----------



## Fieos

Honestly I'm at the point I don't want Silva pissing in a cup. I want him walking through a metal detector... Dude is a terminator.


----------



## thespiderBBJ91

anderson is a terminator he threw maybe 10 15 punches the whole fight and made forrest look like he never was the light heavyweight champion. anderson silva is a a complete monster. i mean it was unsportsman like for forrest to leave the cage but after that display can u rlly blame him?


----------



## Fieos

People seriously need to remember that is isn't about how you leave the cage but the fact that you stepped in to fight. Forrest did that. If he was upset and didn't want his emotions to be viewed publicly I think that should be respected. He is an MMA fighter and not a damn WWE entertainer. Heaven forbid this fight be dear to him.

Some of you need to grow the hell up.


----------



## swpthleg

Fieos said:


> People seriously need to remember that is isn't about how you leave the cage but the fact that you stepped in to fight. Forrest did that. If he was upset and didn't want his emotions to be viewed publicly I think that should be respected. He is an MMA fighter and not a damn WWE entertainer. Heaven forbid this fight be dear to him.
> 
> Some of you need to grow the hell up.


Quoted for truth. repped.


----------



## BustingNecks

Forrest could have fought a better fight. I do not judge anyone that steps into a ring, cage or whatever. The fight was just simply dissapointing from a fans perspective. I am not anti~Silva, just hate quick fights.


----------



## osmium

BustingNecks said:


> Forrest could have fought a better fight. I do not judge anyone that steps into a ring, cage or whatever. *The fight was just simply dissapointing from a fans perspective.* I am not anti~Silva, just hate quick fights.


I am pretty sure I heard the majority of 16,000 people losing their ******* minds with every insanely great thing Andy did including the finish.


----------



## No_Mercy

swpthleg said:


> Quoted for truth. repped.





fieos said:


> People seriously need to remember that is isn't about how you leave the cage but the fact that you stepped in to fight. Forrest did that. If he was upset and didn't want his emotions to be viewed publicly I think that should be respected. He is an MMA fighter and not a damn WWE entertainer. Heaven forbid this fight be dear to him.
> 
> Some of you need to grow the hell up.


Yah...swptheleg is on the same page. Look Forrest tried...Anderson Silva is just that good. For those who think Forrest didn't try take a look at his TWITTER. Scroll from the bottom to the top. He bolted out cuz he didn't want to show his emotions. True fighters cry cuz they fight with their heart. Wand, Crocop when he won the grand prix, and Thiago Alves when he lost against GSP. 

this is it guys. counting down now. im giving it everything i got.
3:28 PM Aug 8th from TwitterFon 
im suppose to mention my walkout gear i got on tonight. sick custom jersey from bsn. if u see my jersey, check out forrest101.com.
11:46 AM Aug 8th from TwitterFon 
trying to get centered. really have to be on point tonight. im not going to beat myself. never again.
9:16 AM Aug 8th from TwitterFon 
woke up a bit ago. trying to stretch out and get ready for tonight.
7:07 AM Aug 8th from web 
just weighed in. i could really eat something right now...
1:30 PM Aug 7th from web 
getting loose this morning. 101 is tomorrow. i'm definitely ready.
6:53 AM Aug 7th from web 

WITH THAT...I PROPOSE "THE SPIDER" TO DEFEND ONE MORE AT 185 TO BEAT THE RECORD (HUGHES/TITO) EITHER MAIA/NATE/DAN.

THEN SUPER FIGHT AGAINST GSP.

THEN AUTOMATICALLY FIGHT FOR THE LHW BELT. BY THEN IT "MAY" HAVE CHANGED HANDS, BUT DOUBT IT. 

AS MUCH AS THEY ARE FRIENDS...I REALLY THINK IT HAS TO BE DONE. ANDERSON "THE SPIDER" SILVA VS LYOTO "THE DRAGON" MACHIDA. I TRULY BELIEVE BOTH WILL BE ON THEIR A+ GAME WITH ABSOLUTE MUTUAL RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER. PROBABLY WILL BE THE MOST TECHNICAL FIGHT EVER WITNESSED.


----------



## Orangester

Forrest apparently dislocated his jaw early in the first round which also caused a loss of hearing in one ear, and if any of you have ever dislocated something, it hurts way worse than being broken. This is the only way I can explain why such a lazy jab put him out so quick and he gave up so easily. He knew something was seriously wrong and wasn't going to take unnessecary punishment. Regardless of what happened, Anderson Silva was just plain scary in this fight. Forrest only landed 1 punch out of 35 on him.


----------



## jongurley

Orangester said:


> Forrest apparently dislocated his jaw early in the first round which also caused a loss of hearing in one ear, and if any of you have ever dislocated something, it hurts way worse than being broken. This is the only way I can explain why such a lazy jab put him out so quick and he gave up so easily. He knew something was seriously wrong and wasn't going to take unnessecary punishment. Regardless of what happened, Anderson Silva was just plain scary in this fight. Forrest only landed 1 punch out of 35 on him.


Don't make any excuses for Forrest,, he got toy'ed with and just plain got embarrased,,, thatwas a ass whoopin,, Anderson Silva is very amazing,, I think he would murder GSP,, to be honest,, and there is no one in the middleweight to do anyhting,, he would kill Dan Henderson again,,, ,,Maia and Marquardt wouldn't have anything,,, to be honest he is better off to stay in 205 and fight those guys,, or just go ahead and fight Brock:thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I just noticed I was the only person that picked Silva to win this fight in my fight camp at mmaplayground.com. Haha...that's great.

You people really wanted Silva to lose that bad.


----------



## Armythug

I like both fighters. I thought that it would be a closer fight. Silva outclassed Griffin. There are no excuses. This is bad news for the LHW weight class. If Silva made a fool out of Griffin that easy, then a lot of other LHW fighters are in trouble. I can't see Silva being stopped unless he just has a bad night. Dana will have to set up Machida vs Silva. It seems inevitable now..... 



And after seeing the Silva/Griffin and Machida/Evans fight, it is very clear to me that most of the other big names in the UFC really aren't that impressive (complete) to me any more.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

BustingNecks said:


> Forrest could have fought a better fight. I do not judge anyone that steps into a ring, cage or whatever. The fight was just simply dissapointing from a fans perspective. I am not anti~Silva, just hate quick fights.


Well anyone could fight a better fight. I mean I don't know why people expected for Forrest to shoot in as soon as the bell went off. I honestly think it was just people trying to find ways to beat Silva..because deep down, they knew Forrest would stand in trade. Yet there was small, small chance of hope they had that he would take Anderson down.

Literally, I was called a fool because I said Forrest would stand with Silva. Someone said to me "you're an idiot if you think Forrest is coming in with a bad gameplan." When in reality, it was never a bad gameplan. It's the way Forrest fights.

I mean you're not going to ask Damien Maia to knock out Dan Henderson. Just not his style.


----------



## damien8

Orangester said:


> Forrest apparently dislocated his jaw early in the first round which also caused a loss of hearing in one ear


Look on MMAWeekly or Yahoo Sports - they've confirmed that Griffin did not have any injuries, namely the jaw fracture.

Griffin ran out of that ring, and just went off the radar. In an article on UFC.com, Dana didn't know where he was that night when he addressed the media at the post fight conference.

As well, if you look at Griffin's Twitter, he pretty much dropped right off: http://twitter.com/ForrestGriffin

Hope he comes out and talks about it. Would like to know what was going through his head. You sometimes find out more about a fight, when you hear about it from the perspective of the fighter - especially the one taking the beating.

I really don't care too much for Silva, but even I have to admit, there aren't many guys (if any) that can really pose and threat to him. 

Dana also likes to throw opponents at him that most of us know he will crush (ie. Leites, Cote, etc.)

Let's see something more interesting like Wanderlei, Rampage, Lyoto, GSP, or hell, maybe even Brock just to see if this guy really is the god of MMA.


----------



## Rachmunas

I just want to know why GSP and Silva haven't fought yet??? They both cleaned out their divisions! I mean a rematch with Hendo and GSP vs. Swick or Kampman.. They cleaned out their division and should fight each other! 

The UFC is about the best fighting the best in the world. GSP vs Silva or Silva vs Machida. This is what the fans want to see.... I've already seen Silva vs. Henderson... If Silva is only going to have a few more matches before he retires, why can't he fight the best guys he hasn't fought yet???


----------



## N1™

Rachmunas said:


> I just want to know why GSP and Silva haven't fought yet???


cuz GSP would get KTFO in the 1st round thats why. Even GSP seems to know this and thats why hes so evasive on the subject


----------



## Soakked

I am not a Forrest fighter fan and never was, I am however a Forrest the person fan. I think he ran out because like others have mentioned, he was embarrassed. Also Forrest is one fighter that really gives a crap about how his fans and MMA fans in general see him. When he lost against Jardine, and cried afterwards he got a lot of flack from people. I'm pretty sure that once he got his head back he started to tear up and didn't want anyone to see him that way. I'm sure it wasn't meant to be a disrespect of his opponent.


----------



## Breadfan

Rachmunas said:


> The UFC is about the best fighting the best in the world. GSP vs Silva or Silva vs Machida.


So does Brock need to fight Penn? Why do people insist on fights between champions.


hell lets just take the weight classes out and stick them all in there, Royal Rumble style.


----------



## swpthleg

N1™ said:


> cuz GSP would get KTFO in the 1st round thats why. Even GSP seems to know this and thats why hes so evasive on the subject


You mean elusive. And though it pains me to admit it, he probably would.


----------



## Soakked

No he meant evasive


----------



## coldcall420

N1™ said:


> cuz GSP would get KTFO in the 1st round thats why. Even GSP seems to know this and thats why hes so evasive on the subject


 
I just think he knows he needs some mass to be able to fight a guy Andersons size....


----------



## jcal

Rachmunas said:


> I just want to know why GSP and Silva haven't fought yet??? They both cleaned out their divisions! I mean a rematch with Hendo and GSP vs. Swick or Kampman.. They cleaned out their division and should fight each other!
> 
> The UFC is about the best fighting the best in the world. GSP vs Silva or Silva vs Machida. This is what the fans want to see.... I've already seen Silva vs. Henderson... If Silva is only going to have a few more matches before he retires, why can't he fight the best guys he hasn't fought yet???


Good Question! I agree but I think the only real problem between Andy and Georges would be the weight issue. I dont think Silva would want (but I dont know) to cut weight to get below 185 and I dont think Georges would fight at that weight. You know Machida and Silva might have to fight if thats the cards their delt! But it would be a SUPERFIGHT for sure. And it would load their pockets with greenbacks.


----------

